# The Making-of our HIStory



## Tetrahedra (Nov 17, 2020)

Whatever we have been taught about time periods, events & people before the actual “authorities” aka EL-ites or TPB, were installed is completely fabricated. Especially during the 1800’s our so-called past HIStory was completely set-up, forged with the help of more or less holy scripts, “ancient” artifacts from supposedly different “ancient” cultures.

EL-ites still “discover” stuff nowadays, either it helps them undermine their version of HIStory or it’s being used to rewrite the story, just as they need it. Such artifacts were & are always uncovered and promoted by mind-controlled actors (look for their signs & learn symbolism).

We are sold completely invented stories with invented characters for everything before the actual system was implemented. It feels like 1776 was the actual start with the "creation" of the U.S.  1776 = 21 (3) = 3 x 7
Anyway, everything that happens on world stage has long been scripted, planned. Nothing happens per accident, even if it appears so.

Why would this be done? 

To wipe knowledge & memories of the times and Tech used before, which was a Golden Age, Paradise, compared to what is happening since the destruction of that “Old Empire”, name it whatever it pleases you.

The Fall of the Empire (great reset) started through destruction with advanced EM-weapons, triggered earthquakes, …, step by step since around 350 – 400 years & the implementation of the “new” governments with new people (forced migration, orphans,…) some years/decades later.

Destruction of the remaining beautiful buildings was going on after the World Expositions (1850 – 1900), triggered natural disasters, arranged wars, sudden fire outbreaks, “modernization”, …

To bring in their fantasy timeline of the past, their (reduced, limited, twisted) knowledge through invented characters before & actors after the Fall, their (back-engineered) Tech, to install their magic money system with taxes … and to justify the power & control they have, thanks to their “god” and this since ever, as it should appear to us, when looking @ all of the paintings & statues, mostly covering religious themes created by Michelangelo (Invented character)and the other created artifacts.

Consider that the Puppet Masters use Advanced Technology we do not know about. Have a look @ Leonardo da Vinci‘s works with paint layers of 1 to 2 micrometers.  (Invented character & mocking us: Leo = lion, nardo = dick)

SH Archive - Leonardo Da Vinci and his micro-brushes

Some scripts contain information about metallurgy, coded chemical information, astronomy, astrology, philosophy, laws, rituals … and some still occupy people these days. Which is btw exactly their goal: Keep people entertained (under TAIN ment), so they spend time and attention = energy with mostly fairy tales, meant to mislead us anyway.  Mocking us gloriously through creating Mystery Schools, Secret Societies, religions, religious symbols & deities to worship out of depictions of natural electrical & chemical processes & components used for generating/collecting electric charges.

Whatever is allowed to be promoted is always part of the great deception show.

Let’s have a look @ some discovery dates from “ancient religious scripts/stones” that mainly forged the official invented past & which was used as foundation/justification for the newly implanted power&control system.

Then let’s also have a look @ invented characters, used to bring in knowledge.

What is written cursive (curse ewe) is mostly a summary from Wikipedia or other linked sources, it’s what they want to have us believe in as our past HIStory.

*ROSETTA STONE*

_The Rosetta Stone is a granodiorite stele, found in 1799, inscribed with three versions of a decree issued at Memphis, Egypt, in 196 BC during the Ptolemaic dynasty on behalf of King Ptolemy V. 

It was rediscovered there in July *1799 *by a French soldier, Pierre-François Bouchard, during the Napoleonic campaign in Egypt. It was the first Ancient Egyptian bilingual text recovered in modern times, and it aroused widespread public interest with its potential to decipher this previously untranslated hieroglyphic script._

Rosetta Stone - Wikipedia



*SUMERIAN TABLETS*

_The Enûma Eliš is the Babylonian creation myth (named after its opening words). It was* recovered by Austen Henry Layard in 1849* (in fragmentary form) in the ruined Library of Ashurbanipal at Nineveh (Mosul, Iraq). 

A form of the myth was *first published by George Smith in 1876;* active research and further excavations led to near completion of the texts, and improved translation.

The Enûma Eliš has about a thousand lines and is recorded in Old Babylonian on seven clay tablets, each holding between 115 and 170 lines of Sumero-Akkadian cuneiform script. Most of Tablet V has never been recovered but, aside from this lacuna, the text is almost complete.

Further expeditions by German researchers *uncovered further tablet fragment*s (specifically tablet 1, 6, and 7) during the period *1902-1914 *- these works replaced Marduk with the Assyrian god Ashur; additional important sources for tablets 1 and 6, and tablet 7 were discovered by expeditions in* 1924-5, and 1928-9 *respectively._

Good actors are always rewarded with titles, awards, money & other privileges.



Enūma Eliš - Wikipedia

The Enuma Elish contain astronomical information about star constellation, the rise of Decan Stars to tell time during night and religious rituals, like Sacred Marriage, a ritual celebrated on New Years Day,marrying the Kingto the goddess Inanna. Astronomical Almanachs. Immortals, stars that never set down (circumpolar).

*CODE OF HAMMURABI*

_The Code of Hammurabi is a well-preserved* Babylonian code of law *of ancient Mesopotamia, dated back to about 1754 BC. It is one of the oldest deciphered writings of significant length in the world. The sixth Babylonian king, Hammurabi, enacted the code. The code was* discovered by modern archaeologists in 1901*, and its editio princeps translation *published in 1902 by Jean-Vincent Scheil.* This nearly complete example of the code is carved into a basalt stele in the shape of a huge index finger, 2.25 m (7.4 ft) tall._

What a coincidence he was an excellent engraveur. Jean Scheil entered the order of Dominicans in 1882, Vincent was his monk order name.

Isn't it strange they were printing a wrong name on a photo of the well-known professor ?

Code of Hammurabi - Wikipedia

*MAGNA CARTA*

All of the copies of the 1215 Magna Carta emerged or were rediscovered in 1629, 1630, *1815, 1846. *Seems as if 2 new copies were needed after one was supposedly damaged.

_In the 21st century, four exemplifications of the original 1215 charter remain in existence, two at the British Library, one at Lincoln Cathedral and one at Salisbury Cathedral. There are also a handful of the subsequent charters in public and private ownership, including copies of the 1297 charter in both the United States and Australia.

Although scholars refer to the* 63 numbered "clauses" of Magna Carta*, this is a modern system of numbering, introduced by* Sir William Blackstone in 1759; *the original charter formed a single, long unbroken text.  The four original 1215 charters were displayed together at the British Library for one day, 3 February 2015, to mark the 800th anniversary of Magna Carta. 

The two 1215 charters held by the British Library, known as Cotton MS. Augustus II.106 and Cotton Charter XIII.31a, were acquired by the antiquarian Sir Robert Cotton in the 17th century. The first had been found by Humphrey Wyems, a London lawyer, who may have discovered it in a tailor's shop, and who gave it to Cotton in January 1629.

The second was found in Dover Castle in 1630 by Sir Edward Dering. This copy was damaged in the Cotton library fire of 1731, when its seal was badly melted. The parchment was somewhat shrivelled but otherwise relatively unscathed, and an engraved facsimile of the charter was made by John Pine in 1733. In the 1830s, however, an ill-judged and bungled attempt at cleaning and conservation rendered the manuscript largely illegible to the naked eye. This is, nonetheless, the only surviving 1215 copy still to have its great seal attached. 

Lincoln Cathedral's copy has been held by the county since 1215. It was displayed in the Common Chamber in the cathedral, before being moved to another building in 1846.

The fourth copy, held by Salisbury Cathedral, was first given in 1215 to its predecessor, Old Sarum Cathedral. Rediscovered by the cathedral in 1812, it has remained in Salisbury throughout its history, except when being taken off-site for restoration work. It is possibly the best preserved of the four, although small pin holes can be seen in the parchment from where it was once pinned up._

Magna Carta - Wikipedia

William Blackstone - Wikipedia


Sir William Blackstone, still standing today in front of the courthouse in Washington DC.

*BOOK of KELLS*

There are at least five competing theories about the manuscript's place of origin and time of completion. Produced from 6th to 9th century, it was supposed to be in Kells until 1654 & is since 1661 in the *TRINITY College in Dublin.*

_The Book of Kells (Latin: Codex Cenannensis; Irish: Leabhar Cheanannais; sometimes known as the Book of Columba) is an illuminated manuscript Gospel book in Latin, containing the four Gospels of the New Testament together with various prefatory texts and tables. It was created in a Columban monastery in either Britain or Ireland and may have had contributions from various Columban institutions from both Britain and Ireland. It is believed to have been created c. 800 AD.

The Book of Kells is one of the finest and most famous, and also one of the latest, of a group of manuscripts in what is known as the Insular style, produced from the late 6th through the early 9th centuries in monasteries in Ireland, Scotland and England and in continental monasteries with Hiberno-Scottish or Anglo-Saxon foundations.

The Book of Kells contains the four Gospels of the Christian scriptures written in black, red, purple, and yellow ink in an insular majuscule script, preceded by prefaces, summaries, and concordances of Gospel passages. Today, it consists of 340 vellum leaves, or folios, totaling 680 pages. Almost all folios are numbered at recto, bottom left. One folio number,* 36, was mistakenly double-counted.*

The manuscript is in remarkably good condition considering its age, though many pages have suffered some damage to the delicate artwork due to rubbing.

*The Book of Kells remained in Kells until 1654.*



The Abbey of Kells was dissolved due to the ecclesiastical reforms of the 12th century. The abbey church was converted to a parish church in which the Book of Kells remained.

Henry Jones, who later became bishop of Meath after the Restoration, presented the manuscript to *TRINITY College in Dublin in 1661*, and it has remained there ever since, except for brief loans to other libraries and museums. It has been on display to the public in the Old Library at Trinity since the 19th century.

*The manuscript's rise to worldwide fame began in the 19th century. *The association with St. Columba, who died the same year Augustine brought Christianity and literacy to Canterbury from Rome, was used to demonstrate Ireland's cultural primacy, seemingly providing "irrefutable precedence in the debate on the relative authority of the Irish and Roman churches". *Queen Victoria and Prince Albert were invited to sign the book in* _*1849.*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Kells*

Queen Victoria had a secret, that he shares with lots of actresses on world stage ! They were definitely actors on world stage and it seems that being a secret transgender is the sign of being a member of the new "Authorities".


TRINITY College... we will stumble upon them over & over again


*DEAD SEA ROLLS

Initial discovery by shepherds took place between November 1946 and February 1947*. The shepherds discovered seven scrolls housed in jars in a cave near Qumran.

New scroll discoveries (1949–1951) & New cave discoveries (1951–1956, 2017)
Small portions of the Dead Sea Scrolls collections have been put on temporary display in exhibitions at museums and public venues. Those who have a closer look, like the Bible Museum in Washington DC discover the fake.

Exclusive: 'Dead Sea Scrolls' at the Museum of the Bible are all forgeries

_The Dead Sea Scrolls (also Qumran Caves Scrolls) are* ancient Jewish religious manuscripts *found in the Qumran Caves in the Judaean Desert, near Ein Feshkha on the northern shore of the Dead Sea. Scholarly consensus dates these scrolls from the last three centuries BCE and the first century CE.

*The texts have great historical, religious, and linguistic significance* because they include the second-oldest known surviving manuscripts of works later included in the Hebrew Bible canon, along with .... (other) manuscripts which preserve evidence of the diversity of religious thought in late Second Temple Judaism. 

Many thousands of written fragments have been discovered in the Dead Sea area. They represent the remnants of larger manuscripts damaged by natural causes or through human interference, with the vast majority holding only small scraps of text.

However, a small number of well-preserved, almost intact manuscripts have survived – fewer than a dozen among those from the Qumran Caves. Researchers have assembled a collection of 981 different manuscripts –* discovered in 1946/47 *and in *1956* –* from 11 caves*._

Dead Sea Scrolls - Wikipedia


*DIAMOND SUTRA or DUNHUANG Manuscripts*

_The Diamond Sūtra (Sanskrit: Vajracchedikā Prajñāpāramitā Sūtra) is a Mahāyāna (Buddhist) sūtra from the Prajñāpāramitā sutras or 'Perfection of Wisdom' genre. Translated into a variety of languages over a broad geographic range, the Diamond Sutra is one of the most influential Mahayana sutras in East Asia, and is particularly prominent within the Chan (or Zen) tradition, along with the Heart Sutra.

A copy of the Tang-dynasty Chinese version of the Diamond Sūtra was found among *the Dunhuang manuscripts in 1900 by Daoist monk Wang Yuanl*u and sold to *Aurel Stein in 1907.* They are dated back to 11 May 868. It is, in the words of the British Library, "the earliest complete survival of a dated printed book."

It is also the first creative work with an explicit public domain dedication, as its colophon at the end states that it was created "for universal free distribution."_

Diamond Sutra - Wikipedia


_The Dunhuang manuscripts are a cache of *important religious and secular documents *discovered in the Mogao Caves of Dunhuang, China, in the early 20th century. Dating from late 4th to early 11th centuries, the manuscripts include works ranging from history and mathematics to folk songs and dance. There are also a large number of religious documents, most of which are Buddhist, but other religions including Daoism, Nestorian Christianity and Manichaeism are also represented. The majority of the manuscripts are in Chinese. Other languages represented are Khotanese, Sanskrit, Sogdian, Tangut, Tibetan, Old Uyghur language, Hebrew and Old Turkic.  The documents were discovered in a sealed cave by the Daoist monk* Wang Yuanlu on June 25, 1900*. From 1907 onwards he began to sell them to Western explorers, notably Aurel Stein and Paul Pelliot._

Dunhuang manuscripts - Wikipedia

*VEDAS*

_The Vedas  are a large body of religious texts originating in ancient India. Composed in Vedic Sanskrit, the texts constitute the oldest layer of Sanskrit literature and the oldest scriptures of Hinduism. Hindus consider the Vedas to be apauruṣeya, which means "not of a man, superhuman" and "impersonal, authorless".

The study of Sanskrit in the West began in the 17th century. In the early 19th century, *Arthur Schopenhauer* drew attention to Vedic texts, specifically the Upanishads. The importance of Vedic Sanskrit for Indo-European studies was also recognized in the early 19th century. English translations of the Samhitas were published in the later 19th century, in the Sacred Books of the East series edited by Müller* between 1879 and 1910*. Ralph T. H. Griffith also presented English translations of the four Samhitas, *published 1889 to 1899*._

Vedas - Wikipedia


*NASH PAPYRUS*
_
The Nash Papyrus is a collection of four papyrus *fragments acquired in Egypt in 1898 by Walter Llewellyn Nash*, the secretary of the Society of Biblical Archaeology. He presented them to Cambridge University Library in *1903*.They comprise a single sheet and are not part of a scroll. The papyrus is of unknown provenance, although it is allegedly from Fayyum. The text was first described by Stanley A. Cook in 1903. Though dated by Cook to the 2nd century AD, subsequent reappraisals have pushed the date of the fragments back to about 150-100 BCE.

 The papyrus was by far *the oldest Hebrew manuscript *fragment known at that time, before the discovery of the Dead Sea Scrolls in 1947.

Twenty four lines long, with a few letters missing at each edge, the papyrus contains *the Ten Commandments in Hebrew* and a short middle text, followed by the start of the Shema Yisrael prayer_.

Nash Papyrus - Wikipedia

*
NAG HAMMADI LIBRARY*

_The Nag Hammadi library (also known as the "Chenoboskion Manuscripts" and the "Gnostic Gospels") is a collection of early Christian and *Gnostic texts discovered near the Upper Egyptian town of Nag Hammadi in 1945*.

*Thirteen leather-bound papyrus codices* buried in a sealed jar were found by a local farmer named Muhammed al-Samman.

The writings in these codices comprise *52 *mostly Gnostic treatises, but they also include *three works belonging to the Corpus Hermeticum and a partial translation/alteration of Plato's Republic.*

Although the manuscripts discovered at Nag Hammadi are generally dated to the 4th century, there is some debate regarding the original composition of the texts._

Nag Hammadi library - Wikipedia


*CODEX Sinaiticus & CODEX Vaticanus*

_"Sinai Bible" is one of the four great uncial codices, ancient, *handwritten copies of the Greek Bible. The codex is a celebrated historical treasure.*

The codex is an Alexandrian text-type manuscript written in uncial letters on parchment in the 4th century. Scholarship considers the Codex Sinaiticus to be one of the best Greek texts of the New Testament, along with the Codex Vaticanus. Until Constantin von Tischendorf's discovery of the Sinaiticus text in 1844, the Codex Vaticanus was unrivaled.

Codex Vaticanus - The Codex is named after its place of conservation in the Vatican Library, where it has been kept since at least the 15th century.

*Before the 19th century, no scholar was allowed to study *or edit the Codex Vaticanus, and scholars did not ascribe any value to it; in fact, it was suspected to have been interpolated by the Latin textual tradition.
_

Codex Sinaiticus - Wikipedia

Codex Vaticanus - Wikipedia

*MAYA CODICES*

Those codices contain the same knowledge, always depicted with animals, plants,...people knew to explain processes. Astronomical info about cycles, explication about how the electric universe functions. 

DRESDEN CODEX - _*Exactly how the Dresden Codex ended up in Europe is not clear*. It arrived sometime in the late 18th century, potentially from the first or second generation of Spanish conquistadores.
_

MADRID CODEX - _The Madrid Codex was discovered in Spain in the *1860s
*_

PARIS CODEX - _The codex first appeared in *1832* as an acquisition of France's Bibliothèque Impériale  in Paris.
_

GROLIER CODEX - _While the three codices above were known to scholars since the 19th century, the Grolier Codex *only surfaced in the 1970s.* The codex, found in a cave and bought from a Mexican collector that donated it to the Mexican government in 1971_

Maya codices - Wikipedia

*EMERALD TABLET*

The Emerald Tablet is another example of „ancient“ stuff that mysteriously appeared later. *Translations were first in Latin, *then during RENAISSANCE many MY SONS (masons) made translations & interpretations which made the Emerald Tablet famous. Ancient scripts that suddenly emerge are an easy way to bring knowledge.

The original source of the Emerald Tablet is unknown. Although Hermes Trismegistus is the author named in the text, its first known appearance is in a book written in Arabic between the sixth and eighth centuries. The text was first translated into Latin in the twelfth century. Numerous translations, interpretations and commentaries followed.

https://ashleycowie.com/new-blog/sir-isaac-newton-and-the-emerald-tablet

Emerald Tablet - Wikipedia

_The Tablet is first mentioned in the 7th century Smaragdine Tablet which claimed the author was Hermes Trismegistus or "Hermes the Thrice-Greatest", a Hellenistic combination of the Greek god Hermes and the Egyptian god Thoth, father of Occult Wisdom, the founder of Astrology and the discoverer of Alchemy.

The Tablet had such an impact on the minds of histories greatest philosophers, esotericists and mystical thinkers, that it became the esoteric industry standard for every medieval and later renaissance system of alchemy.

The Emerald Tablet is said to *hold the secret of the philosophers ston*e, with which transmutation can be instigated. To an alchemist, the philosophers stone was the secret chemical composition or catalyst which could successfully turn base metals, like lead, into gold.  But on the flip side of alchemy, transmutation also occurs within the alchemist. After years of mind expanding esoteric thinking processes, they claimed to have undergone significant psychological changes, most often manifesting in positive spiritual growth and a deeper understanding of the nature of the universe. 

The Emerald Tablet transmuted itself from a mystical corpus on laboratory experimentation, to a Hermetic text which was later adopted and developed by members of the Alchemical Hall of fame such as John Dee, Heinrich Cornelius Agrippa and Gerhard Dorn. Building on the works of these medieval alchemists, endless commentaries and translations were later made by Roger Bacon, Trithemius, Michael Maier, Aleister Crowley, Albertus Magnus and of course Isaac Newton._

Lots of invented medieval characters 

*... to be continued*


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 18, 2020)

*Actors, invented characters & FAKE Science*

Let’s have a look @ some invented characters that forged our never existing past. They were used to have fundamentals, basics of Physics & (Al)Chemie, Economics, Laws (Sir William Blackwater), … fake ancient religious worship through paintings & statues, etc …
anyway “ancient” stuff always appears, when it is needed.

*The Making-Of Gravity*

Born on X-mas day, died on Spring Equinox:
*SIR ISAAC NEWTON* *25.12*.1642 - 20.3.1726/27



Sir Isaac Newton was an English mathematician, physicist, astronomer, theologian, and author (described in his own day as a "natural philosopher") who is widely recognized *as one of the most influential scientists of all time*, and a key figure in the scientific revolution.

His book Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica ("Mathematical Principles of Natural Philosophy"), *first published in 1687,* laid the *foundations of classical mechanics*.

Newton was a fellow of *Trinity College* and the second Lucasian Professor of Mathematics at the University of Cambridge.

[TRINITY COLLEGE: Famous Trinity Alumni –  Famous Trinity Alumni – Trinity College Cambridge

List of alumni of Trinity College, Cambridge - Wikipedia   other lists of students, etc can be found ]

Newton dedicated much of his time to the study of *alchemy and biblical chronolog*y, *but most of his work in those areas remained unpublished until long after his death.  *

Newton served two brief terms as Member of Parliament for the University of Cambridge, in 1689–90 and 1701–02. He was *knighted* by Queen Anne in 1705 and spent the last three decades of his life in London, serving as Warden (1696–1700) and Master (1700–1727) of the Royal Mint, as well as president of the *Royal Society* (1703–1727).




*Newton & the Emerald Tablet*

It can be speculated that the Emerald Tablet greatly shaped Newton’s world/universal view, because of its direct association with the creation of the legendary philosophers stone, which Newton wrote about extensively in his unpublished works.

The Emerald Tablet is said to hold the secret of the philosophers stone, with which transmutation can be instigated.

Newton’s translation of the Emerald Tablet which *was found in 1936 *among his alchemical papers that are currently housed in King's College Library, Cambridge University.

Newton seems to have been convinced that within the folds of alchemy, and the Emerald tablet in particular, the answers might be found to the big outstanding questions at that time. *He answered all the big questions in science after translating the Emerald Tablet *and transmuting his alchemical ideas into fixed physical Laws, by which we now navigate time and space.

https://ashleycowie.com/new-blog/sir-isaac-newton-and-the-emerald-tablet
*The Making-Of our Heliocentric Solar System

GALILEO GALILEI  1564 - 1641*

This is the telescope Galieo Galilei presented to the rulers of Venice (Phoenice?) on 24.8.1609.



In January 1610 he spotted in the night sky 4 moons of Jupiter. In March 1610 he released 550 copies of his observations in a book called Sidereus Nunicus.

With that telescope Galileo spotted 4 of Jupiters moons in a distance between at least 628,7 & max. 928 million km ???  
These are the nowadays official distances Earth to Jupiter due to their „elliptical orbits in space“. Yes, exact Science !



Can you spot the many symbols of FreeMYSONery on this image of Galileo looking into the night sky?



The black & white floor, the pillars that seem to form an ARCH, compasses, his hand sign, hexagonal table, 3 feet stand of telescope,  ....

The wall symbolizes the ice wall, the pillars with the arc the firmament. The pillar behind Galileo is the North Pole, the middle of this electro-magnetic realm, …

*NICOLAUS COPERNICUS  1473 – 1543

*

Nicolaus Copernicus was a Renaissance-era mathematician and astronomer, who formulated a model of the universe that placed the SUN/SON rather than the Earth at the center of the universe, in all likelihood independently of AristARCHus of Samos, who had formulated such a model some eighteen centuries earlier.

Copernicus was born and died in Royal Prussia, a region that had been part of the Kingdom of Poland since 1466.

A polyglot and polymath, he obtained a doctorate in canon law and was also a mathematician, astronomer, physician, classics scholar, translator, governor, diplomat, and economist. In 1517 he *derived a quantity theory of money*—*a key concept in economics*—and in 1519 he formulated an economic principle that later came to be called Gresham's law.

The HELIOcentric modell is invented, the GLOBE is fake. The message was: EArth is no longer the center of the Universe, now the SUN/SON is the center.

Copernicus was one of the main actors, an invented character, to bring in the HELIOcentric modell, Galileo & Tycho Brahe were among others like Einstein, Lemaître, Newton, Hawking, Hubble, ... to complete this scientific nonsense & offer possibilities for fake space projects that suck off trillions of $,€,£ .

*The Making-Of modern Language

WILL I AM SHAKE SPEARE (1564 - 1616)

*

Shakespeare was the first famous writer after Pliny, the Elder (23-79 AD).Yes, Pliny supposedly died when Pompeii was covered in ashes by the eruption of Mt Vesuvius. But we know that this happened only in 1631.  
SH Archive - 79 A.D. no more: Pompeii got buried in 1631

Shakespeare wrote about common themes of life in his plays, struggles, love, misunderstandings, loss, ... . 
Btw, lots of his works play in “Ancient Rome”.

Lots of his quotes are still used today, because they deal with human emotions & desires. Other quotes lead straight into a religious trap.

“To be(e) or not to be(e), that‘s the question“  Hamlet

„Hell is empty and all the Devils are here.“  (Oh well, this IS „hell“)

„All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players“
But not all of us are programmed & mindcontrolled TG actors on stage !

Proverbs are tools for education & mind control. Since ever. They were coined in order to teach common knowledge to the people, but also to programm the mind of the masses & guide their be(e)havior.

Famous ancient quotes are cited from Buddha, Confuzius, Aristoleles, Solomon, Plato, SocRAtes, ... & _quite recently_ Shakespeare coined a lots of new terms.



Some quotes show blatantly open truth, some deal with common issues, others r meant to mislead people by leading them into preplanned thinking & acting, so people won‘t question things & won‘t try to re-invent the wheel.  People become predictable & controllable. 

*The Making-Of Religion, Secret Societies

KING SOLOMON *– Invented character, closely tied to Freemasonery, Jewish Religion

King Solomon connects especially wisdom & knowledge to the fear of god. This ensures people will focus their attention & put lots of energy in entrapping teachings.

_The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom._ 
Religious trap to instill fear & have people beLIEve in an allmighty & allknowing god

_Start with God - the first step in learning is bowing down to God; only fools thumb their noses at such wisdom and learning_. 
First step to create submissive slaves, that do not question anything !

_For the Lord gives wisdom: From His Mouth come knowledge and understanding_.

_What has been will be again, what has been done will be done again; there is nothing new under the sun. _ 
Truth - literally everything has already been here, has been destroyed, but will come again

Prophecies are the blueprint of what is planned to play out. The scriptbook.

… to be continued


----------



## Jef Demolder (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice enumeration. Each of the figures is indeed a case for history criticism. For me, I have started to make the following distinction. 1) Invented characters: most "historical" persons of antiquity and the middle aged, like Alexander the Great or the Apostle Paul. 2) "Halfgods" who in modern times have still something of the ancient gods/archonts, and of whom we only know the human side: Newton, Shakespeare, Galilei, Mozart, Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci. 3) Real archonts/gods, non-invented mythical beings like the magician king Solomon (but the biblical stories about him are inventions), Moses or John the Baptist.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 18, 2020)

Galileo, Newton, and Shakespeare (Francis Bacon and his Knights of the Helmet) were all considered dissidents and heretics.
They are heroes of hidden history, they questioned everything.


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 18, 2020)

For me they are either *invented characters*, that never existed, just served the purpose to bring in knowledge, establish a fake anterior timeline, justify power,  etc

or they are* actors*, playing a scripted role. ALL of them on world stage, but also on smaller stages, and they are mocking us beyond imagination. Since this Season started.

Learn the differences of male & female skeletons, study how men & women you know are walking.
(Info mostly from @bevvie112 on twitter, in case you want more info & examples)



Then look around you, once you see, you cannot unsee  …so, what will you see ? Trannies, literally everywhere !!! They lie to us about everything, even their gender. And mocking us, that we do not even know the difference between male & female !

Considering that early British Theater used to have young men playing the role of women, the whole world is still a stage. Ever was & will be, until we get rid of those imposters.

List of hidden TG celebreties. 

https://www.oom2.com/t55172-list-of-secret-celebrity-transgenders
There are much more secret TG's everywhere, especially in systemrelevant positions in government admins & all of their branches, in the media (MSM & Alternatives), the CEO’s of companies (global players), schools, universities, laboratories,  all of the Royals .. even the Pope is in that ? Club

So they are actors/actresses without any doubt. They do not think for themselves. They do not own anything, just want us to believe this was the case. (Jeff Amazon, Billy Boy, et all) They are just frontmen, actors playing their roles & are rewarded, when they are good. Fooling us, mocking us, sucking off our life force.

So then: How useful is information that comes from such actor? Someone, whose whole life is a lie ? Like Alberta Einstein ? And many, many, many more ...

Just use your eyes, you’ll spot them everywhere, even in places, promoting “alternative knowledge” or uncovering stuff, you would never have thought of.  Literally everything which is allowed to be promoted is part of the Great Deception & Mockery Show.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 19, 2020)

So, all of history is a lie. All historical characters are either fictional or actors... or transvestites, all historical documents and artefacts are forgeries. Let's close the forum and go and do something else because there's nothing left to investigate because what's left is nothing but a great void. A huge vacuum that can only be filled with keywords and phrases like "Tartaria," "Reset," "Mudflood," "Energy Weapons," "Star Fort," blah, blah blah. No need to quote sources for theories because they're all fake, just spout off whatever comes into your head or regurgitate what's been said 5,000 times before - no one can contradict it.

Plenty of room in this vacuum for all kinds of narratives, The Bock Saga which makes Finland the centre of the Universe (albeit a highly perverted one), The Bible being the history of Bulgaria, Russian being the oldest language in the world and everything else is just a comedy. The religionists with their 1000 years of Jesusland. Just like the Firmament and Dome takeover of the FE theory. Now, not only can you be a Flatearther and a Christian, but you can also be a Stolen History buff and a Christian as well - no more guilt.

There is already a big Alternative History community out there on the web and I mean Alternative as in Fictional, not as in Stolen - the way it's used in the title of this website. The two terms are becoming confused and synonymous, probably deliberately. (Personally I think it's time to drop that word from this site.)

In 7 or 8 years time the Stolen History community will be in the same position as the FE one is today - divided within itself, no progress having been made whatsoever. I see the latest FE thread here is still churning out the same old arguments both for and against and the Flatearthers are more than ever being treated as if they're mentally deficient.

What happened to all of the great SH researchers? There were people who could take what we've got (i.e. the fictional narrative,)  dissect it, study it, recognise the patterns buried deep within and link them to others. Well, they all disappeared during the last days of SH1.

Numerology and kabbalistic symbolism must never be questioned, of course - they are always bulletproof. Fulcanelli knew the truth about the Kabbalah, but then he was just a fictional author of fictional non-fiction.

"No malice intended." Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 19, 2020)

… continued

*About the destruction & remains  of the “Old Empire” *

In the 1800’s Newspapers were used to indoctrinate people, which often newly arrived in those places (migrations, orphans, …) . You can find old newspapers online. Have a look and see all of the Historical Diaries, religious & historical events enumerated, listed, repeated, again & again, as if it was a HIStory class. Which it was indeed ! The set-up of a past, which never took place.

They presented their version of past events, undermining their authority, which was officially accepted. Anyway, even if some people knew they were lied to, who would give them a voice? Listen to them?  Like today … someone who dares saying the truth, that you cannot catch a virus, because viruses are exosomes and part of the body’s natural defense system to get rid of waste products, is almost declared as “enemy of the state”. Do not question. The real virus is called Cognitive Dissonance. But I drift away  …

Who would doubt, what “authorities” say ? People are somewhat naïve, not used to be lied to. Lying is not a natural human behavior. This was not “usus” before, there was no need for greed, for lies, for wars … everything was perfect & perfectly nourished through the electric charge/discharge system connected to the energy grid all over through buildings collecting electric charge, storing it, converting it for use (advanced tech), leading it into the soil for optimal plant growth (which reminds me of Electro-Agriculture, look for Justin Christofleau ;-) for more info). That was Paradise !

Think it is a coincidence, the same kind of buildings, obelisks, winged statues are found all over the plane?


SH Archive - Similar style buildings are all over the world. Were they built by our civilization?

Similar buildings all over, the remaining ones are nowadays mostly in public use. Star fort cities were all over, connected with each other, most have been destroyed, the remains declared as forteresses. Like pyramids have been declared to be tombs.

Ornamental decorations, plants & animals (taken for their characteristics) as artistic depictions of electrical processes/ components is something we cannot grasp that easy these days. We are now rather dominant left-brained (rational, analytical, methodical, abstract), quite the opposite to those creative, artistic right-brained creators.

Read this article about Lord Bridgewater to see how the existence of left-over gorgeous installations, concepts worthy of “Ancient Rome” were explained to people.

*Lord Bridgewater – The “Kanal Duke”
Francis Egerton, 3rd Duke of Bridgewater  (21.5.1736 – 8.3.1803)

*

The national intelligencer and Washington advertiser. [volume] (Washington City [D.C.]) 1800-1810, August 26, 1801, Image 3

They say, a monument was erected for him, later in 1832 to commemorate the “Canal Duke”.
*33 *m heigh. ? I don’t buy that. The Obelisk was there before, as well as the Canal. Remains of the old Empire !

Bridgewater Monument - Wikipedia

Francis Egerton, 3rd Duke of Bridgewater - Wikipedia

The Bridgwater article was just in front of an enumeration of really devastating earthquakes during the 1700’s.
It’s safe to say, that this was the moment a great part of the “Old Empire” was destroyed.



The national intelligencer and Washington advertiser. [volume] (Washington City [D.C.]) 1800-1810, August 26, 1801, Image 3

Whole cities were destroyed or swallowed up, thousands of people perished. Swallowed up either through liquifaction of soil, mudfloods or sinkholes. Earthquakes or volcano eruptions can be triggered by magnifying resonant frequencies in the ionosphere. Vibrations through the soil can liquifiy it, entire regions can be flooded or can drown into water, so new lakes appear & also „new“ land can emerge on other places.

The deadliest ever recorded earthquake happened in China, Shanxi in 1556 (or 4 AD if 1631 = 79 AD) counting more than *830 000 *deads !!! 
1811 & 1812 a series of large earthquakes happened in New Madrid, in a 10 x larger area than the one 1906 in San Fransico, that destroyed about 25 000 buildings. 1 single man supposedly survived the quake in Calao, Peru in 1745,the *SEA *provided him with a boat ...  & at the end ... religious propaganda, to instill fear of the Lord.

Besides earthquakes there were wars, fires, mudfloods, ...

*Port Royale*

Not mentioned on this list is the earthquake of 1692, that destroyed Port Royale, one of the busiest and wealthiest ports in the West Indies and caused it to sink below sea-level. *Taking place 42 years after the city was founded in 1650*.



Jamaica was founded shortly after the earthquake devastated Port Royale.

https://piercingtheveilofillusion.com/   search “Port Royale” with CRTL/ F

Official HIStory smells again very fishy, the sunken city has that “ancient Egypt” look, as many other sunken cities.  



Video, start @ 8:09


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhrHVmoIaZo&feature=youtu.be_


_View: https://medium.com/@interestingshit/port-royal-the-sunken-pirate-city-in-jamaica-1ecea9291843_


Sunken city in *Japan, Yonaguni,* again same “Old Empire” style



*Lake Titicaca*

SH Archive - The Wrath of the Gods: GeoWeapons vs Mud Flood



This depicts what is being sold as "Egyptian cow goddess" Hathor.

All of these artistic depictions of electrical processes & components have been turned into religious worship. To wipe the knowledge about how this electromagnetic realm works.

For those interested in what hieroglyphs, depicted Egyptian deities & symbols really mean, have a look at this website, here is the link to Hathor.

Hathor - Heliosphere

Though I do not agree with the presented heliocentric globe modell. It’s no Spherical Capacitor, it’s a Parallel-Plate Capacitor (ground & Ionosphere)

Speaking of Capacitors –> those “ancient” remains:  Obelisks, Pyramids & Buildings 

Just found this thread, where I will have a further look at his website
SH Archive - The system of ancient monumental structures. (SAMS)

Anyway, I do not have to CONvince anyone.
Do your own research, use your eyes, think for yourself & connect the dots you find.
*Learn their signs and symbolism. *
Free-MySon-ery, it’s all 1 big club, it just seems as if there were more. Part of the under TAIN ment Show.
Everything has been arranged with the help of advanced Tech, computers, algorithms, … .
Templates are used. Once you can see it …


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 19, 2020)

Seems a touch of the milesmatthis has arrived here.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 19, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> So, all of history is a lie. All historical characters are either fictional or actors... or transvestites, all historical documents and artefacts are forgeries. Let's close the forum and go and do something else because there's nothing left to investigate because what's left is nothing but a great void. A huge vacuum that can only be filled with keywords and phrases like "Tartaria," "Reset," "Mudflood," "Energy Weapons," "Star Fort," blah, blah blah. No need to quote sources for theories because they're all fake, just spout off whatever comes into your head or regurgitate what's been said 5,000 times before - no one can contradict it.



I don’t really want to spin this thread off into a meta conversation, but I do want to address this briefly.

It seems like this research has hit the “second wave” so to speak. The second wave being: people are arriving to this site already having been exposed to many of the hidden history topics for at least a couple years now. This has not only created confirmation bias, but it has also synthesized with people’s other theories (FE, The Bible, evil transgender people) to create a hybrid that is very different.

Also, many of us who have been with SH since the beginning have already had these conversations on the previous site. This makes rehashing them on the new site feel laborious, which perhaps has made the new site suffer a bit because of it. Thankfully we have managed to recover many thread comments so those great conversations can still be accessed.

I think the next logical step for this research is to put it to the test - attempting to find hard physical evidence of some of these resets. However, this is a step that requires quite a bit more than internet research. Hopefully in the future we can look forward to such a thing.


Now, regarding this thread. Ultimately, the satisfaction that a primary source is legitimate will always lie with what your threshold for historical documentation is. This varies from person to person, and I’m not sure there will ever be a definitive way of “proving” a historical figure/source from hundreds of years ago. I believe that there are some sources that lie on very shaky ground, and some that seem fairly legitimate. There is some balance that should be struck between mainstream folk believing every single source and book they come across, and this manufactured Truman Show reality proffered by the OP. Where that middle lies is the job of all of us to determine - but ultimately only you (global you, not specific to you Felix) will determine your standards.


----------



## Magnetic (Nov 22, 2020)

I had come to the same conclusion as Tetrahedra:  written history and explanations of artifacts seem to be invented.  Events like The Civil War in America have no photographs of the ongoing battles themselves and we know the Northern Army Photographers  were present.  It doesn't make any sense unless something else was going on and it isn't what we were told.  This "event"  was only 160 years ago and we don't have evidence that confirms the historical narrative.  We do have evidence of a terrible destruction of the south with photographs of a destroyed Charleston and Atlanta burned by fire in a similar manner to the later fires in Chicago, San Francisco, etc.  We have photographs from the Union Army of building bridges and repairing railroad tracks. We only have two pictures of an aftermath of a battle which shows a line of dead soldiers and another where dead Confederates were dragged into a pile.  But we have hundreds of photos of engineer type groups repairing infrastructure.  This implies that the historical narrative of "wars" is largely invented as a cover for natural disasters or perhaps unnatural destructions.  It's a cover up of the periodic earth cataclysms. They don't want us to know of the regular short interval chaotic blasting of earth by deadly forces so they project history backwards to give the impression of a continuous historical movement.  Imagine if you were told that 2022 was to be one of those periods like the one that destroyed Rome and buried it under 60 feet of soil.  They want to keep you in the dark right until the end for if this info was to leak out there would be no controlling the population so they keep it secret and prepare themselves.  When hundreds of CEO's retired last year it was a cue to what would happen in the near future.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 22, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> Events like The Civil War in America have no photographs of the ongoing battles themselves and we know the Northern Army Photographers were present


They are still at it today. Just this morning I watched a video of the latest SpaceX landing and the camera on the thing was on all the way down until the moment it was about to land and the scene cut away to a wide angle shot from another camera then cut back to the onboard camera showing the thing on the ground. The media used may have changed but the intent remains the same.
I feel that all documented history is iffy at best. I feel that the so termed powers that be are as much in the dark about the past as everyone else however they need to make it appear they know everything to confine the rest of us in the same way they use the ball earth theory to confine the mind within a paradigm of a confined and linear world that has never existed.


----------



## Prolix (Nov 22, 2020)

Self-taught transgender-spotting expertise is as redundant as self-taught geomatria IMO; you can basically use your skillset to prove anything you like.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, how to reply to the OP and the pursuing comments in congruent way. I'll attempt it.

I'll start with a thank your for the work put in by Tetrahedra to compile this summary and conclusion he dared to offer. He not only stated the 'most likely' facts but also put the *pieces* together in a congruent way to include the key elements of what 'most likely' was behind what 'went down' and 'is going down'.

I will also lay my cards on the table by saying that I, like Magnetic, have come to the same conclusions as the OP in all aspects as he mentioned. Now what's important is this in no way means I'm a believer and by any means stuck in this belief as I'm always willing to adjust my view based on more 'realistic' or more 'truthful' information and/or evidence.

Now here is where I would like to touch upon Trismegistus' comment regarding one's 'threshold for historical documentation';



trismegistus said:


> Ultimately, the satisfaction that a primary source is legitimate will always lie with what your threshold for historical documentation is. This varies from person to person, and I’m not sure there will ever be a definitive way of “proving” a historical figure/source from hundreds of years ago.



In my case, this threshold has decreased significantly. I'm not going to quote sources unless requested as most here are already familiar with the fact that almost all historical documents have been proven to be forgeries. The real question is - are there any REAL documents left and WHICH ONES are they? The answer to this should obviously NOT be based on one's threshold as that depends on the amount and quality of the information he has studied. Even after that a healthy skepticism should stay present.

So then, by what methods can we best assess what is 'most likely' REAL and what is 'most likely' NOT, to draw any reasonable conclusions (as the OP attempts).

Well that brings us to what we have available as '*tools*' to assess/measure this and be able to say this is so, and build on it without our '*manufactured picture of reality*' coming down like a house of cards at some point. This means that having all the *pieces* on the table (history, science, philosophy, genetics, archeology, anthropology, linguistics, ethnography, parapsychology, astrology, just to name a few), we should come up with categories of;

'most likely probable', 'somewhat probable', 'not probable', 
'highly possible', ' somewhat possible', and 'impossible'.

After applying this scale to all the info we have researched and have encountered in others' research, each of us will come up with a '*manufactured picture of reality*' based on how we categorized our assimilated info. 

Now let's look at this issue like a large puzzle that we have to put together where;

- all our *pieces* are from the same source (all available info on the net and elsewhere)

- all have access to all *pieces* but not all get the same amount of *pieces* (due to factors like interest, time constraints, prejudice, etc.)

The inevitable outcome of this will be that;

- the ones who have taken the most *pieces* will have more options in putting together a more coherent picture.
- the ones with the least amount of prejudice and expectation will have more options in putting together a more coherent picture.
- the ones with the best discerning abilities will have more options in putting together a more coherent picture.

So in the realm of truth-seeking we have a bunch of seekers with noble intent building their puzzles. Of course, as the old saying goes, 'the road to hell is paved with good intentions'. The road to hell in this case representing failure in getting a coherent image of reality.

I apply two key principles (for me) when trying to build my puzzle.

1. The truth is stranger than fiction.
2. Leave no stone unturned.

The reason for this is that I'm not in a position to judge the significance of all pieces of the puzzle therefore I can't discount any of them. I just put it aside for later in case it might fit somewhere.

So this is why my view is that all possibilities should stay on the table until we have managed to at least put it into the 'impossible' category.



trismegistus said:


> This has not only created confirmation bias, but it has also synthesized with people’s other theories (FE, The Bible, evil transgender people) to create a hybrid that is very different.



There are 3 points I would like to address here.

*Confirmation bias*

This wasn't created by anything done at SH1. I mentioned it as prejudice above, and its a natural result of people accepting beliefs and falsely converting them to knowledge. The only way to judge confirmation bias is by observing that even though the 'believer' is presented with *valid* info that contradicts his belief, he still clings on to the original idea. Then we can claim confirmation bias. Furthermore, I don't blame people for having confirmation bias even if its the case, as thinking back in my past, I fell pray to the same numerous times. It's a process of mental and spiritual evolution and not everyone is capable of the fast-track route. Of all things, it was a Castaneda book that helped with that when he stated that the only way you can truly know who you are is to erase all former cultural, environmental and religious programming and build it back up according to reality. Whether the books are fiction or not, this is indeed the case.

Now the next two points deserve a bit of a lead-in, especially the FE. Ouch. The dreaded topic. Shame.  

As we are all aware, the lies dished out by science, medicine, religion, history, etc. are endless. I'm certain there's no argument there from anyone in this forum (if there is wtf are they doing here?). So once again that's our starting point.

Now as far as I recollect, our forum originator KD seemed to be leaning toward FE. I'm not going to go through old posts but I think others can confirm. In fact, I was in agreement with KD on most everything he ever wrote including his flexibility and gentlemanly conduct. Hence the success of SH1 and now SH2. By that I'm not saying that he was a 'believer' as I don't recall him ever stating that but it seemed that he was seriously questioning the validity behind it. So we do have precedence regarding the topic from the creator himself (not to be taken out of context  ).

Okay, now to my main point which makes me consider the possibility and dare I say probability (as stated in the OP) regarding these two subjects to not only be worthy of consideration but IMHO should be seriously investigated.

*FE*

Not going into the for or against as anyone interested has already been through the long road of deception going both ways. The only points worth mentioning are;

1. All *physical* phenomena (belonging to the science of *physics* - and I don't mean theoretical physics) is not sufficiently explained in either model. My personal guess is that there must be some who have access to records of the past and are aware of the model either way but for some reason(s) this is not to be shared. We can easily guess what they may be for either side but we'd only be guessing at this point.

2. The amount of effort exerted by TPTB regarding the censorship and obfuscation of this topic is second to none. By this I'm not only talking about the historical suppression of all opposition to it but also the current promotion against it in a non-scientific way. The truth needs no censorship and when 'certain' intelligent skeptics questioning the official (NASA) narrative are getting their YT channels pulled permanently while the idiots (shills) are allowed to run with the ball, it certainly is highly suspicious. So we have censorship and obfuscation in a non-scientific way.

*Transgenderism*

Once again I will present only two points;

1. It has been fairly evident for anyone with eyes to see that there has been a major promotion of this all over the media. This I think no one will argue. For those who researched it even a bit from a logistics perspective its even more obvious with the amount of financing that has gone into this agenda. Ever since the WHO took homosexuality off the list of mental illnesses in the 70's we have seen an exponential increase in the promotion of it now amounting to it even being 'trendy'.

2. This is similar to my 2nd point for FE regarding media censorship and obfuscation. 

My research down this rabbit hole started with a guy called MrE3000 who later became MrE. He is a very charismatic guy with Christian beliefs who took note of this agenda and started making videos about it on YT. At the time I watched it for amusement only as some of his videos seemed to have some validity to it. His channel grew quickly and was removed by YT when he worked his way up to a few hundred thousand subscribers. At the time I didn't think much of it as I figured that of course none of the people he mentioned liked to be called transgenders if they weren't and especially not if they secretly were.

A few months later I found his new channel Transpocalypse Now. This time he began to not only post suspected current transgenders but started going back in history and looking at sports, politicians, presidents, actors, etc. and if I had not at least thought what he was presenting was possible, I would certainly not have wasted my time. What he also started doing with the TN channel was going back through old and even ancient books to look at the eunuchs, castratos and other such aberrations among the ruling class. Of course, it didn't take YT long to take his channel down again as it was growing very fast.

Then he came back again with his 3rd channel called Slave New World. In this channel his videos were far more historical tracing the custom of transgenderism among the ruling class and much less focused on outing individuals. Naturally, this channel was also quickly taken down some months back and no one has heard from him since. After the take-down someone posted a video showing that even though on YT he only had tens of thousands of followers, the mobile phone's YT algorithm showed millions of views.

So once again, we have dozens of channels allowed to run with the ball, but the best and most charismatic intelligent researcher is censored.

IMHO the amount of research he did is worthy of consideration and point to the fact that at least a certain portion of the  so-called ruling class DO have a habit to transgender. He was not talking about 'evil transgenders' as all transgenders being evil, but showing evidence that there has existed a certain group of ruling elite who lived and promoted this lifestyle for either religious or esoteric reasons.

Also IMHO the three most important threads to research at present are (in no particular order)

The Klaus Schwab thread - as the topic of the thread will affect our future like nothing to date (with the exception of the resets of course)

This one - as it offers a compiled theory which I would categorize as 'somewhat probable'

Nature of the Beast - also a thread attempting to put together many pieces of the puzzle.



Magnetic said:


> They don't want us to know of the regular short interval chaotic blasting of earth by deadly forces so they project history backwards to give the impression of a continuous historical movement.



Based on my research (which is based on others' research) i think this is a distinct possibility also. One of the channels I follow that is pretty heavily into this is Jason Breshears on YT. He has done considerable historical research and has been building a timeline. I haven't read his books yet, only watched his videos.


----------



## emperornorton (Nov 23, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> written history and explanations of artifacts seem to be invented.  Events like The Civil War in America have no photographs of the ongoing battles themselves and we know the Northern Army Photographers  were present.  It doesn't make any sense unless something else was going on and it isn't what we were told.



The civil war was instigated by powers outside the United States for reasons not mentioned in the standard history but this doesn't mean that there was no war. 

First, the consequences of a massive military contest--lives lost, capital depleted, morale destroyed--were completely in line with the interests of the powers in back of the war. 

Second, the first-hand evidence of this bloody contest is voluminous. In cannot be rejected out of hand without examination; conjecture made on that basis is specious. 

The public temper can be brought to a frenzy of hatred very easily through the organs of propaganda on any pretext imaginable. Thus is created both the demand and the supply for war. 

What we call the American Civil War was planned as a World War and more easily understood (in my opinion) in that context, but that discussion probably belongs to a different thread.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 23, 2020)

emperornorton said:


> What we call the American Civil War was planned as a World War and more easily understood (in my opinion) in that context,



I think there was a thread on this or it was contained within a thread on SH1.


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 23, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> This implies that the historical narrative of "wars" is largely invented as a cover for natural disasters or perhaps unnatural destructions.  It's a cover up of the periodic earth cataclysms. They don't want us to know of the regular short interval chaotic blasting of earth by deadly forces so they project history backwards to give the impression of a continuous historical movement.  Imagine if you were told that 2022 was to be one of those periods like the one that destroyed Rome and buried it under 60 feet of soil.  They want to keep you in the dark right until the end for if this info was to leak out there would be no controlling the population so they keep it secret and prepare themselves.  When hundreds of CEO's retired last year it was a cue to what would happen in the near future.



I have been thinking too of cyclical resets (like a pinch or supernovae), which cannot be controlled by TPB. But I think ELites do not know about this, they are merely actors, playing their scripted roles. They r guided & controlled by the ONE behind the curtain with advanced Tech. It's a mag(net)ic realm.

Just for fun : what cycle ? maybe a revolution of a circle, 360° = 360 years
Start Date, as they r obsessed with 666:  1666 + 360 = 2026, so 2025 would be the last year of the actual system, IF the cycle works like a clockwork
Now if the start date was 1661, as they love inversions too + 360 = 2021 ... sooner as expected. A genda 2021 ;-)

Yes, quote who or what .. lol ... "Seek and ye shall find"  or
"When the human race learns to read the language of symbolism, a great veil will fall from the eyes of men"




MAN-Ly P Hall 
But *TRUTH resonates*, it has a certain vibration, that we can feel. Just trust your gut. (=god?)

After years of research, for me it feels like this used to be a perfect place, perfectly nourished through negative electric charges that support life (soil, plants, animals & people). A perfect template was running. Paradise. The energy grid had its main central energy station at Gizeh, the Great Pyramid and was connected through structures all over the plane.

Until it was "hijacked" and turned into a slavery plantage, but not that long ago. The ancient structures have all been damaged, if not completely destroyed. So the energy grid too. Another energy grid (from Gizeh to London?) and another template (Hell) are now running. Not nourishing us, but harvesting our energies and keeping us distracted. What we think is important, where we put our attention (=energy).

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2020



Safranek said:


> [/
> 
> *Transgenderism*
> 
> ...



I studied the differences, the female & male markers, watched men & women walking, then started looking around me. Looking for photos, when they r walking. There is a moment when the knees are next to each other, female skeletons form a triangle due to the angle & curved femurs. Just watch & you'll see.

We should really be afraid of the sheer amount of TG in all of the systemrelevant positions, media, government admins, etc, etc.
They r literally everywhere, even on the smallest stages in many countries, if not all of the countries!

The only conclusion is that they are actors and are playing theater. ( British Theater used to have only men on stage, women were played by young men. )Thoughts induced. They know each other and vowed to stay silent (Shhh sign)
They play genderinversed roles to mock us at its finest. Look at all the so-called princesses ... I was a bit sad, when I noticed by myself that Lady Di was a man.
Then what about so-called pedos, if they are females ? I looked at Marc Dutroux  ( du trou = from hole) & Michelle Martin & alleged victims, maybe you know about the Belgian pedo scandale in the 1996er) Genderinversed actors. All theater !!! Mind games. Create emotions, energy in motion to be harvested.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 23, 2020)

Tetrahedra said:


> We should really be afraid of the sheer amount of TG in all of the systemrelevant positions, media, government admins, etc, etc.
> They r literally everywhere, even on the smallest stages in many countries, if not all of the countries!



Why? This whole topic seems to exist purely to instill fear into people. Why should I be afraid of transgendered people? Why should anyone? Are they going to cut off your genitals? Are you about to lose your job to a transgendered person?

Let’s say your theory is correct - that all these people really are transitioned. What is the point? Are they all secretly Alchemical projects of Lucifer? 

What happened to being critical of people because they are corrupt, lying, destructive sacks of shit? When did that become insufficient and we had to up the ante to secret transgendered people?

Unless this line of research leads to any conclusion other than “be afraid of the scary secret gender swap people that sneak into every nook and cranny of your life” I fail to see how this moves anything forward. This is the classic folly of pointing resources and mental energy towards a black hole topic.

That said, I don’t want to take away from the other point regarding the legitimacy of historical documents. It is unfortunate that both of these conversations seem to be happening in the same thread.


----------



## conductor (Nov 23, 2020)

Over the last several years, every aspect of the mainstream narrative has been deconstructed. There are so many resources that are easy to access and understand. There are several big topics (covered here), some of which can be readily verified and tested by each individual. The effect is that agreement as to what happened and is happening in this realm, is being removed. Much less energy put into solidifying the main stream version of reality.

This realm is organized around agreement and co-creation. Maybe not always, but it is now. As many more players decide not to agree with the current and past system, history itself breaks down. Retro causality. Instead of looking at time as linear, we can look at everything as the ever present now. Reality/universe is created and destroyed billions of times a second (I’m not saying this actually happens…but it might).This process takes into account the co-created beliefs of all players. Programming is so important so that most people are sub-consciously agreeing/creating with the mainstream. As fewer people agree with the mainstream, it falls apart faster. We are seeing this now, especially with history. The energy of a passively creating sheep is not nearly as powerful as the energy of an awakened individual who creates passionately.

So where does that leave us? It is time to create and build the reality and realm that we want. It is time to get together with others and collaborate. In person and online. Many of us are ‘lone wolves’ and are used to operating alone. The number one weapon used against us is fear. Processing our fears and asserting our power is the way. We are stronger when we have each other for support.

I still enjoy reading and participating in stolen history. Many of us have been involved in research and truth for a long time. We have helped to expose the system. For me, it is time to shift gears.

Please join me.


----------



## Potato (Nov 23, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> Let’s say your theory is correct - that all these people really are transitioned. What is the point? Are they all secretly Alchemical projects of Lucifer?
> 
> What happened to being critical of people because they are corrupt, lying, destructive sacks of shit? When did that become insufficient and we had to up the ante to secret transgendered people?
> 
> Unless this line of research leads to any conclusion other than “be afraid of the scary secret gender swap people that sneak into every nook and cranny of your life” I fail to see how this moves anything forward.


I don't get the impression that anyone is saying "be afraid of scary secret gender swap people". I think pointing out that we are consistently lied to in almost every aspect of life is what matters. Finding truth is our goal here. I can't fathom why historical elites and leaders would lie about such things, but then I can't fathom why they put so much energy into lying to us about EVERYTHING. Personally I welcome all evidence that casts light onto the lies we are force-fed.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 23, 2020)

Potato said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s say your theory is correct - that all these people really are transitioned. What is the point? Are they all secretly Alchemical projects of Lucifer?
> ...


 
Please re-read the excerpt I quoted in my reply.




Tetrahedra said:


> *We should really be afraid* of the sheer amount of TG in all of the systemrelevant positions, media, government admins, etc, etc.
> They r literally everywhere, even on the smallest stages in many countries, if not all of the countries!



That didn’t even address this:


Tetrahedra said:


> Then what about so-called pedos, if they are females ? I looked at Marc Dutroux ( du trou = from hole) & Michelle Martin & alleged victims, maybe you know about the Belgian pedo scandale in the 1996er) Genderinversed actors. All theater !!! Mind games. Create emotions, energy in motion to be harvested.



Implying that good old fashioned child sex trafficking isn’t a good enough harvester of dark energy, apparently you get an extra bonus if they’re also gender swapped!

I completely understand you when you say uncovering truth and pointing out lies are important because I agree.  But a few photos of dubious biological claims is nowhere near “truth”.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 23, 2020)

Potato said:


> . I can't fathom why historical elites and leaders would lie about such things,



It goes something like this, maybe:

Before the fall of mankind into the current age, in the previous age there was no separation of sex, we had both polarities within us, there was no reproduction, no death, etc.

The elites have spiraled down into some serious delusion, so at some point they started to misinterpret the existing literature/knowledge, which made them come to the following conclusion:

In order to re-connect with the greatness of old, it is important to combine both male and feminine into one again. Being the materialists they are, they achieved this with manipulating hormones, etc.

So many members of the elite club have both sexes, which happens via flooding the fetus with hormones like estrogen, or hormones of the opposite sex. So the adult's main characteristics will be of the opposite sex (they have been inverted), but inside them is the original sex. So those who look like men are really women inside, and vice versa.

Another possibility is that they do this only for a certain group of elite club members, in order to mind control them, or to influence humanity in a negative way - when you destroy true manliness and true womanhood you can gain control over humanity, this is actually the most fundamental way of destroying a healthy society.

Currently we have male role models who are really women - which means they lack the truly male qualities of leadership, braveness, etc. And we have female role models who are really male - which means they lack the truly feminine qualities of being receptive, caring and loving. And these role models help invert normal men and women, so that they adopt these false views as well.

Bill Gates and 'his' 'wife' is a good example of this sick gender-swapping.

As a matter of fact, the xeno-estrogens in our environment lead to such changes as described above without any conscious interference, which means for the last 50-100 years we have entered into an environment that is designed to destroy both the male and female nature. Men turn into powerless whiny creatures, and women turn into self-obsessed cold narcissists.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 23, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> Let’s say your theory is correct - that all these people really are transitioned. What is the point? Are they all secretly Alchemical projects of Lucifer?



You answered your own question in question form. It seems you have done some research on this topic or were just very lucky tying together Alchemy and Lucifer (as I don't recall the alchemy and Lucifer factor being mentioned regarding this topic).

This is precisely the conclusion MrE/Mark of the former Transpocalypse Now channel came up with and referenced documents through the span of history, modern and ancient,  to back up this claim. Most of his TN videos are saved on BitChute and are available for viewing.

Now regarding the 'let's say this theory is correct' part. 

If this theory is correct, and at least a few of the historical documents reflect this truthfully, then what we are dealing with here is;

*An elite* *club of the ruling class *(_dreamtime_) *in an Alchemy project with Lucifer *(or the Demiurge as Felix refers to it) (_trismegistus_) *setting out to destroy true manliness and true womanhood to gain control over humanity*. *This is actually the most fundamental way of destroying a healthy society*. (_dreamtime)_

Now if this theory *IS *correct, then I don't know about you guys but this is a *CLEAR definition of WAR*.  So *are we at war or not*?

If the answer is* YES* then wouldn't *know your enemy *be your *number one priority in a war*? _(Sun Tzu_)



trismegistus said:


> apparently you get an extra bonus if they’re also gender swapped



Whether they get an extra bonus for this or not is not the point. It's whether they BELIEVE they get an extra bonus that counts as that is what will dictate their action.



trismegistus said:


> I completely understand you when you say uncovering truth and pointing out lies are important because I agree. But a few photos of dubious biological claims is nowhere near “truth”.



What we are dealing with here in this subject matter is obviously NOT '_a few photos of dubious biological claims_'. That's just what was posted to try and drive a point forward. As I mentioned in my previous post, there is a volume of credible historical research on this subject which so far has not made it into this thread other than in summary form by *dreamtime*.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 23, 2020)

Safranek said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s say your theory is correct - that all these people really are transitioned. What is the point? Are they all secretly Alchemical projects of Lucifer?
> ...



Here's what I wrote previously on the nature of the feminine, which may be of value here:

In Marco Polos book is a description about men in India seeking enlightment. The potential adept would be seduced by a beautiful naked young woman. If he showed no interest in her whatsoever he would be accepted into the brotherhood.​​In ancient times the way towards higher knowledge, the path to enlightment was reserved for men. Back then women embodied the female principle, and men embodied the male principle.​​Only the male principle can seek the unknown. The female principle is of the earth, and it doesn't need to go anywhere, it is already enlightened. The male principle in its pure form is defined by a lack of enlightment, but marked by a desire to seek it. The Hero's journey is a male journey. Shamanism is a male profession. Thinking in itself is a male quality. While the boy needs to take action in order to be initiated into manhood, the girl is initiated into womanhood passively and automatically. Thats why, nowadays, men are suffering so much, as our society does not provide any opportunity for initiation into manhood anymore. Women are targeted in different ways, for example with contraceptive pills or environmental estrogens, which eliminate the feminine nature on a hormonal level and perverts her personality. Also when men stop being manly, women automatically lose their female nature as well, as both sexes are dependent on each other.​​Women of the past, when they still represented most of the pure form of feminity, were rooted in the earthly body, without a desire for change. The feminine woman has complete intuitive knowledge, as well as the natural divine qualities which men lack, and thus many men of the past easily fell prey to them.​​Due to the clearer polarity back then the magnetic resonance between men and women was way stronger. The divine woman lives in the present, the divine man looks into the future. Both need each other. Nowadays many men also have female qualities, and many women also have male qualities, and the polarity is no longer that clear, and these changes have been noted in certain prophetic visions or religious texts.​​The corrupted feminine principle is of pure evil, but not the straightforward evilness of men, rather it is subtle and poisonous. I would think back then before the last catastrophes when people were still trying to find a practical way out of the mess, out of the corrupted state of humanity, the evilness of corrupted women were widely known and many men tried to get away from this kind of woman, as symbolized by the evil witch, or the vampire. The deeply corrupted woman subtly poisons the man's mind and sucks all energy out of him. The divine woman supports and gives life.​​The original feminine nature always symbolized the fall of man, the sexual energy, as the feminine woman is to a large extent defined by sex energy, and everything she does has a sexual undertone, although it is a bit more subtle as modern cultural definition of sexual could suggest.​​If the feminine symbolized the present situation, the male desire to understand symbolizes the future. It is a desire to attain a higher state of living, and it means that the male principle struggles with the female principle.​​But ideally, in a healthy state, the female principle protects, heals and nurtures, and offers a foundation for the male principle to seek, build, discover.​​In the end both male and female are part of the same being, as we are eternal and have simply split up ourselves into male and female to experience a powerful catalyst for growth.​​The holy unity between man and woman can overcome the duality, as well as the shortcomings of each, and the christian custom of marriage is the remnant of the attempt to re-unify and transcend the biological impulses that drag us down.​​I think the relationship between William Blake and his wife Catherine is a very good example of a relationship that embodies some of the divine principles.​​There's also this quote by Boris Mouravieff in 'Gnosis':

"Romanticism, with which Christian culture expressed the principle of mutual choice, reached its peak in the Middle Ages. Despite the decline it has experienced since then, and despite the current tendency towards regressive forms of relations between the sexes, it still remains the declared ideal of our society.​​So is it not correct to speak of the death of romanticism? A revolution is quietly taking place that will replace free romanticism, the hallmark of the Christian era, with the unique romanticism characteristic of the Holy Spirit. Freed from bondage to procreation, this romance of tomorrow is called to cement the indissoluble bond between two strictly polar beings, a bond that will ensure their integration into the womb of the Absolute. As St. Paul says: "Yet neither woman is without man, nor man without woman in the Lord.​​The vision of such romance has haunted the highest spirits for thousands of years. We find it in Platonic love, in the myths of the androgynous man; in Orpheus and Eurydice; and Pygmalion and Galatea...​​This is the aspiration of the human heart, which cries in secret because of its great loneliness. This romance is the essential goal of esoteric work. Here is that love that unites the man with that being unique to him, the sister-wife, she is the glory of the man, and he will be the glory of God. After stepping into the light of Tabor, they are no longer two, but one, and they drink at the source of true love, the conqueror of death.​​Love is the Alpha and Omega of life. Everything else has only secondary meaning.​​Man is born with the Alpha. It is the intention of the present work to show the path that leads to the Omega.​​If the Fall is a direct consequence of identification with the "ego" of the false personality and the loneliness of the polar beings separated by the Fall is the source of the weakness of people who have become mortal in this way, the return to unity seems to be an inexhaustible source of new energies. These energies are necessary for man, and in order to restore the dangerously disturbed balance of today's public and private life, he must seek them out".​
All of this may provide a background as to why the elites desparately want to reach this unity, no matter what.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 23, 2020)

@Safranek and Dreamtime have provided a wider and far more detailed explanation for what is a complicated and interesting issue of our civilization. My point is the OP specifically verges on paranoia and fear based rhetoric which generally doesn’t help any argument. I would like to see this thread expanded with better research than has been provided by the OP. 




Safranek said:


> You answered your own question in question form. It seems you have done some research on this topic or were just very lucky tying together Alchemy and Lucifer



This isn’t my first rodeo ?


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 24, 2020)

Safranek said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s say your theory is correct - that all these people really are transitioned. What is the point? Are they all secretly Alchemical projects of Lucifer?
> ...


There has also been a lot of research in the the freemartin practise, i think that this is what they are trying to do and i think re-enforces these arguments.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemartin,

That being the wiki is just the tip of the iceberg but illustrates the point!

We've all seen the pics,


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 24, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> But ideally, in a healthy state, the female principle protects, heals and nurtures, and offers a foundation for the male principle to seek, build, discover.
> 
> In the end both male and female are part of the same being, as we are eternal and have simply split up ourselves into male and female to experience a powerful catalyst for growth.



I've been reflecting on this thread a lot today.  So far, on this issue, this is the first thing I've read that has resonated with me.

I can see the TG thing pushed by media as their attempt at "completing" an alchemical ritual to bring about their version of reality.  One in which the lines drawn between Male and Female energies are imperceptible, leading to many more lost souls here on earth - overall depraved behavior in a fallen society.  



dreamtime said:


> The vision of such romance has haunted the highest spirits for thousands of years. We find it in Platonic love, in the myths of the androgynous man; in Orpheus and Eurydice; and Pygmalion and Galatea...This is the aspiration of the human heart, which cries in secret because of its great loneliness. This romance is the essential goal of esoteric work. Here is that love that unites the man with that being unique to him, the sister-wife, she is the glory of the man, and he will be the glory of God. After stepping into the light of Tabor, they are no longer two, but one, and they drink at the source of true love, the conqueror of death.



If you're going to break a society, this is the first and most fundamental thing I'd seek to remove from it.


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 24, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Before the fall of mankind into the current age, in the previous age there was no separation of sex, we had both polarities within us, there was no reproduction, no death, etc.



Yes, fully agreed, and I pondered on this before: https://stolenhistory.net/threads/is-nasa-full-of-actors.2106/#post-9659

My belief is that we have been separated from the source/god and further divided over the eons, with each split eradicating our memories of who we are.​​1. Spirit/soul​2. Physical male/female​3. Race/kingdom/country​​Then of course we have the religion, politics, culture, class, sports teams, etc...​​This may be sort of a gnostic belief, but given the events we're uncovering in just the past 2-3 centuries, it's starting to really click that we have been lobotomized and reincarnated into this illusion not of our creation.​​Now the question is... Was it our choice to do this or is there a sinister force at work here?​​I believe this has been the agenda from the beginning of time and space itself and not of our own choosing.​​Thoughts?​


Safranek said:


> Most of his TN videos are saved on BitChute and are available for viewing.



Link please  Always thought Obama's wife was a tranny but wasn't aware there were so many.. Sheesh.. Once you see, can't unsee.. Sharon Stone too.. 



Safranek said:


> *An elite* *club of the ruling class *(_dreamtime_) *in an Alchemy project with Lucifer *(or the Demiurge as Felix refers to it) (_trismegistus_) *setting out to destroy true manliness and true womanhood to gain control over humanity*. *This is actually the most fundamental way of destroying a healthy society*. (_dreamtime)_
> 
> Now if this theory *IS *correct, then I don't know about you guys but this is a *CLEAR definition of WAR*. So *are we at war or not*?
> 
> If the answer is* YES* then wouldn't *know your enemy *be your *number one priority in a war*? _(Sun Tzu_)



Is there a Sun Tzu equivalent on spiritual warfare other than Bhagavad Gita - Wikipedia? Some rules of engagement would be nice. Though common sense is a good start these days... 



dreamtime said:


> All of this may provide a background as to why the elites desparately want to reach this unity, no matter what.



Yes, and we used to lap it up as just science fiction entertainment though looking back it's clearly the playbook for Klaus & co. Personally was never one for sci-fi but definitely a sucker for 'Fantasy', perhaps because fantastic imagination is closer to the truth then they'd like us to believe.

Edit: The synchronicity is on point today. Soon after writing this I find @dreamtime's thread: Cosmology and ancient myths


----------



## Prolix (Nov 24, 2020)

I tend to the TG take that it is, in its current form at least, less about a yearning for what was than a transhumanist gateway, setting the scene for an ultra-materialist Ahrimanic version of immortality, one that denies and suppresses the soul in favour of an asexual hive mentality.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 24, 2020)

Assuming there is a group or individual 'they' and they have an agenda beause they have a reason and they have separated us from ourselves by methods unknown and by us I mean each of us who are alive and can read these words, then what is required for us to return to our true selves?
Is it possible given the apparently degraded physical environment we find ourselves living in?
Maybe there is nothing we are able to change and accepting or getting off of the ride is as good as it gets.


----------



## conductor (Nov 24, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Assuming there is a group or individual 'they' and they have an agenda beause they have a reason and they have separated us from ourselves by methods unknown and by us I mean each of us who are alive and can read these words, then what is required for us to return to our true selves?
> Is it possible given the apparently degraded physical environment we find ourselves living in?
> Maybe there is nothing we are able to change and accepting or getting off of the ride is as good as it gets.



We need to step out of the old paradigm of power over others and victim aggressor cycle. Step into our power and take conscious responsibility for our actions and creation. Do not consent to the old paradigm. Embody and live a high frequency life. When you find yourself in low vibe state (anger, fear, etc...), process those emotions and let them go. The old paradigm architects want you in low vibe state of being. It takes inner work to do this, but it is worth it. 
This is not just energetic. Those of us that are embodying this empowerment are noticing changes in the physical world and changes in interactions and relationships with others. There is a split happening that is energetic and physical. I don't know how it will play out, but have been discussing ways to create the positive outcomes we are looking for with those interested in this path.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 24, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > trismegistus said:
> ...



First I've heard of this. Wasn't aware that this type of natural hormonal disturbance created such an animal.




pushamaku said:


> Now the question is... Was it our choice to do this or is there a sinister force at work here?



Choice seems to be pushed constantly regarding occult practices, hence why many think the elite have to let us know in advance what is planned and use their 'gray magic' (to quote Felix) to influence us to make a choice to their liking.

I don't see this as choice as to have someone choose while withholding pertinent info or providing misleading info is the same as outright lying except in a more damaging sneaky way. No one would make a choice of action leading to their demise if they were aware of the true intent behind it.

----------------------------------------

The *purpose* of the OP is NOT to share TG investigative links of actors, politicians, royalty, sports personalities, etc., if anyone wants to do that, please check with the Admins whether it would be okay and if so, by what guidelines.  Exposing this aspect of the elites' history is taken more seriously by them than most of the historical research we have been doing on here, as it is the most damaging to their character.

---------------------------------------



pushamaku said:


> Link please  Always thought Obama's wife was a tranny but wasn't aware there were so many.



I would like to make a key point here. I have posted the links as requested for anyone to investigate or just for entertainment as Mark does have a great sense of humor while he also offers a lot of historical info in some videos.

I couldn't find the Mr.E video about Michelle Obama so here's a couple that touches upon the subject.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/2V6VC1wP2SnG/_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E5GMxgVTVU_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa_MzyhXjy0_


There are more but these should suffice.

And here's the Sharon Stone's clip;


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/sX17zFxkNjkE/_


-------------------------------

Some BC channels that uploaded his videos;

https://www.bitchute.com/channel/red_red/
https://www.bitchute.com/channel/RmUXDTyVkBW1/
here's a lot of his old stuff;

https://www.bitchute.com/channel/dnV9Yu8FiPjv/
-----------------------

I found the video in which a guy shows a screenshot which somehow made it through the YT algorithm showing the Transpocalypse Now channel having 4.6 million subscribers. I think most of us know YT fudges their numbers for the sake of their algorithms;


_View: https://youtu.be/P7PwyQw39ys?t=169_


and related channel comment: '_yup, it was only when i clicked on that blocked video from my phone, and then it would show 4.6M subs_'

---------------------

By a stroke of luck or fate while looking for the link I found Mark's (MrE) new channel. This time its called

*Doppel Truth Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRUgMOmiSiklpt5KVtcBJXw/videos
Judging by the date of the oldest video on the channel, he seemed to have just continued on after his channel 3rd channel was removed.




pushamaku said:


> Is there a Sun Tzu equivalent on spiritual warfare



I'm not aware of one. I was just applying his one of his key principles on the importance of espionage to know your enemy from the best of my recollection.

-----------------------------------

As another reminder, let's keep the purpose of the OP in mind which is to focus on the historical/cultural/religious aspect of the TG-ing of the ruling elite.


----------



## Magnetic (Nov 24, 2020)

In the dystopian novel "Brave New World" it is stated that 60% of the females are Free Martins that is sterile and have secondary male  characteristics.  In  cattle this occurs when the cow has twins one male and one female.  The testosterone from the male fetus flows into the female fetus and so it grows horns, has a penis but is sterile.  I think that hormone manipulation in the fetus was discovered long ago by the parasites and it may have a particular change in the mindspace. It would be interesting to see what parts of the brain are engaged by stimuli.  Many of the transgendered elite seem to be psychopaths.  Does the trans process produce them only?  One thing that I found puzzling was the emphasis on transgenders but nothing on hermaphrodites now called intersex.  They seem to be in different catagories.  Transgenders are specifically induced blending of the sexes where intersex is random biological blending.  Covert 19(84) is an operation to sterilize the vast majority of the population and this has been telegraphed by media controlled by THEM and has been a goal of the elite.  Is this just a simple process or a complex manipulation that remains unknown at this time to produce transgenders? Cloning was discovered in Germany in the 1920-30's so that process has been used since then in secret and recently for animal copies.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 24, 2020)

Put is another way. If this is a perfect creation we experience then what can any being that regards itself as individual add to perfection?
Does the op imply that it is in reality a deliberately imperfect creation that only we as an individual can sort within ourselves thus correcting the imperfection thus showing we are worthy of our place in whatever creation is?

In the image above of the Trumps/Obamas check out the facial characteristics of Trump/Obama and see just how similar they are. Are we looking at factory clones or image manipulation technology?


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 24, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> In the dystopian novel "Brave New World" it is stated that 60% of the females are Free Martins that is sterile and have secondary male  characteristics.  In  cattle this occurs when the cow has twins one male and one female.  The testosterone from the male fetus flows into the female fetus and so it grows horns, has a penis but is sterile.  I think that hormone manipulation in the fetus was discovered long ago by the parasites and it may have a particular change in the mindspace. It would be interesting to see what parts of the brain are engaged by stimuli.  Many of the transgendered elite seem to be psychopaths.  Does the trans process produce them only?  One thing that I found puzzling was the emphasis on transgenders but nothing on hermaphrodites now called intersex.  They seem to be in different catagories.  Transgenders are specifically induced blending of the sexes where intersex is random biological blending.  Covert 19(84) is an operation to sterilize the vast majority of the population and this has been telegraphed by media controlled by THEM and has been a goal of the elite.  Is this just a simple process or a complex manipulation that remains unknown at this time to produce transgenders? Cloning was discovered in Germany in the 1920-30's so that process has been used since then in secret and recently for animal copies.



True. the topic of female offspring being influenced by neighbouring male offspring has been discussed in the excellent book "Our Stolen Future" by Theo Colborn.


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 24, 2020)

Those with eyes to see can detect male & female skeletons after studying the markers & looking how men & women they know walk around.

We have been indoctrinated to think "Woman", when we see tits and think "Men" when we see facial hair. It's deception & mockery at its finest. 
Since ever. Advertisements. Loose weight. Creating a complete false image of women. These are all men shown to us. So please women, try this diet or that one to reach this MANLY body shape


The Victoria Secret Models with the yellow angle should display the female triangle if that were female skeletons.

Those secret TG do not take that decison, they are born into those families (chosen ones) and have to play their role.
Trendsetter. Guide the sheep. And play THEATER.




EGI MTF keep their dicks and have their breasts (due to estrogene & maybe surgery) removed around 30, officially due to fear of cancer. "Women, please do the same to stay healthy!" 



MTF have to stop taking estrogene around 30 to prevent blood clots. Then comes "puberty", testosterone surge, after 5 years their facial skin looks typical male wih large pores & more oil production. MTF age poorly, have a look at all the Hellyweird "Female" Stars .. Gender Reassignment surgery (dick/pussy) is merely for the sheep. They shall mutilate themselves by their own free will.



*Fake Science - The invented precession of the Equinoxes !*

Star Constellations never changed & will never change. The 48 ancient ones have only been renamed and split into 88 constellations.
But stars still have the same positions. There is no precession.

Considering the importance of the brightest star in the night sky *SIRIUS* & January 1: “New Year”, today and in “ancient” times.

The South shaft of the great Pyramid in Gizeh (Egypt) points to Sirius.




Sirius culminates exactly @ 180° South, altitude 42,84° in Jizayy, Gizeh around midnight on January 1. Each year. 




The culmination time varies 4 min each day. Therefore 1 day is added each 4 years to keep that date fixed.



Below are the culmination times from January 1 00h00 of the years 2016, 2017, 2018 & 2019.



That’s no coincidence. It has always been like this and now you know what is being celebrated each sylvester or @ midnight:
Ancient babylonian rituals ! Sacred marriage ritual on New Years Day.
Sumer = Ancient Babylon = Ancient Egypt = Phoenicians = Same”Old” Empire

Each day Sirius culmination happens earlier, so that by end of May it will no longer be visible due to arriving daylight. The last day with "perfect" visibility is May 23. Then each day less, until it is no longer visible at all starting May 30. Heliacal setting.



Devoured by the sun for 64 days (9 weeks & 1day) until Sirius starts poorly becoming visible again in the morning sky starting August 2. 
It's reborn. Heliacal rising.



The first "perfect" visibility is on August 8. There are 77 days between perfect visibilities May 23 - Aug 8 (77 days = 11 weeks)

https://www.timeanddate.de/astronomie/nachthimmel/aegypten/gizeh
Stars (Decan Stars) were used to tell time during night. They were turned into personified deities, religious cults were created out of electrical and technical symbols & processes.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



kd-755 said:


> Put is another way. If this is a perfect creation we experience then what can any being that regards itself as individual add to perfection?
> Does the op imply that it is in reality a deliberately imperfect creation that only we as an individual can sort within ourselves thus correcting the imperfection thus showing we are worthy of our place in whatever creation is?
> 
> In the image above of the Trumps/Obamas check out the facial characteristics of Trump/Obama and see just how similar they are. Are we looking at factory clones or image manipulation technology?



well, I wonder if the purpose of living in this realm might exactly be to find out that literally everything has been faked, so we start looking...


----------



## Magnetic (Nov 24, 2020)

There is no precession?  Wow?!  Is there a place to read  more?


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 24, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> There is no precession?  Wow?!  Is there a place to read  more?


That is my conclusion as Sirius still culminates in Gizeh exactly at midnight January 1. 
Even if "ancient Egypt" was merely 400 years ago, with any precession this should no longer fit on that exact date & time.
If star constellations never changed and there can't be a precession as well.

The North Shaft of the Pyramid points to the North Star, Polaris. Always.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Nov 24, 2020)

What a bunch of gibberish. It was this type of low quality, schizophrenic garbage content which made Korben Dallas quit. I'm sure of it.

To the staffs, if you allow unsorted messes like this thread, you might have as well allowed the thread "The number 88 and Trump" or what ever it was called to stay open. Because at the end of the day, this is the same kind of futile thread.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 24, 2020)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> What a bunch of gibberish. It was this type of low quality, schizophrenic garbage content which made Korben Dallas quit. I'm sure of it.



You don't run a forum into the ground because some people post things you don't agree with, this is simply an expected issue with any forum, and is solved by moderating. Either way, the discussion around this is interesting enough, and @trismegistus has already pointed to the lack of quality of the OP. I agree, so please consider the feedback @Tetrahedra


----------



## emperornorton (Nov 24, 2020)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned this point as far as gender is concerned but I think it should be kept in mind.

This business of determining or assigning gender in terms of specific people is complicated by the issue of clones, synthetic life forms, robotoids, impostors, etc., as well as problems relating to the continuity of identity in general. 

Bill Gates of Microsoft renown and his then-wife, for instance, seem to have vanished long ago, replaced by ghoulish look-alikes. This process seems to be a common scenario for celebrities across the board. 

These identity games can be played in many ways. In the 2016 Presidential contest, "Hillary Clinton" could sometimes be found hosting fund-raising dinners in three states at once. Top-notch famous people apparently keep slave clones for undesirable menial tasks, tour stops in Detroit, etc.

I don't mean to downplay the phenomenon. It's obviously a key part of their agenda. Just something to consider.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 24, 2020)

emperornorton said:


> Not sure if anyone's mentioned this point as far as gender is concerned but I think it should be kept in mind.
> 
> This business of determining or assigning gender in terms of specific people is complicated by the issue of clones, synthetic life forms, robotoids, impostors, etc., as well as problems relating to the continuity of identity in general.
> 
> ...


There is some really crazy stuff on the net about this subject but I don't think it has ever been taken that seriously, the doppelgänger issue has a bit more traction and for me the two are kind of interchangeable.

Sh1.0 was starting to take it seriously at a close time to it's demise/destruction.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/doppelgangers-throughout-history.3648/#post-33255
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/kings-were-clones-or-biorobots.3105/
We also had KD's Artemis gene factory thread which i found incredibly interesting!

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/ancient-genetics-factory-the-temple-of-artemis.1377/
There was a uk blogger by the name of chrisspivey that had a great write up of dopplegangers but his site is no longer available but i will look for a copy as i know there are pdf's out there, but can't for the life of me remember the thread title!


----------



## Magnetic (Nov 24, 2020)

Getting back to Tetrahedron's first post, we don't have to rely completely on historians and fake narratives in books etc but have the natural world, and science(but not the fake physics of particles, NASA, theoretical physics, Darwinism, Global Warming, Kepler, etc).  For instance I can show that my town was covered with hills of clay, rocks and sand and was partially dug out with no written historical help.  Proceeding from the verifyable and the physical where we have no mental abstractions between us and our senses gives a rock of understanding and truth to stand on and branch out.  Increasing our scrutiny of our environment allows us to perceive anomalies that were previously not seen like transgendered elites.  Much of the work on Tartaria was to recognize buildings, roads, canals, bridges, sculptures, etc for what they really were'and putting them into context.  No historians needed.  Yes there is a level of fakery in events, personages, historical narratives, etc that almost seem like a magic casting of a spell to prevent discernment but the deceivers weakness is to repeat the same patterns over and over again as in a cookbook.  The media casts a powerful spell over all thought processes of the mass of humanity and is constantly casting mind viruses into the psyche of billions.  It's a miracle of sorts that people like Stolen History buffs are able to break the conditioning of these malevolent dark forces.  I salute your curiosity and intellect.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 24, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> Getting back to Tetrahedron's first post, we don't have to rely completely on historians and fake narratives in books etc but have the natural world, and science(but not the fake physics of particles, NASA, theoretical physics, Darwinism, Global Warming, Kepler, etc).  For instance I can show that my town was covered with hills of clay, rocks and sand and was partially dug out with no written historical help.  Proceeding from the verifyable and the physical where we have no mental abstractions between us and our senses gives a rock of understanding and truth to stand on and branch out.  Increasing our scrutiny of our environment allows us to perceive anomalies that were previously not seen like transgendered elites.  Much of the work on Tartaria was to recognize buildings, roads, canals, bridges, sculptures, etc for what they really were'and putting them into context.  No historians needed.  Yes there is a level of fakery in events, personages, historical narratives, etc that almost seem like a magic casting of a spell to prevent discernment but the deceivers weakness is to repeat the same patterns over and over again as in a cookbook.  The media casts a powerful spell over all thought processes of the mass of humanity and is constantly casting mind viruses into the psyche of billions.  It's a miracle of sorts that people like Stolen History buffs are able to break the conditioning of these malevolent dark forces.  I salute your curiosity and intellect.


They don't call it spelling by mistake!


----------



## Potato (Nov 24, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> In order to re-connect with the greatness of old, it is important to combine both male and feminine into one again. Being the materialists they are, they achieved this with manipulating hormones, etc.


The controversy over this topic drove me to binge reading about ancient goddess cults. This PDF article gives a good argument regarding Inanna/Ishtar/Isis, et. al. all being the same goddess, given different names from different cultures that reflect all the many facets of her demeanor based on the historical behavior of the planet Venus:

https://www.maverickscience.com/wp-content/uploads/Inanna-The-Queen-of-Heaven.pdf
 This PDF also has some useful information, although presented from a Christian perspective:

https://haveyenotread.com/wp-conten...nt-God-of-the-Modern-Transgender-Movement.pdf
Pertaining to @dreamtime 's point I found this interesting:

"…Their right side they adorn with women’s clothing…Their left side they cover with men’s clothing…Their transvestitism simulated the androgyny of InannaIshtar. It was perhaps the inversion of the male/female binary opposition that thereby neutralized this opposition. By emulating their goddess who was both female and male, they shattered the boundary between the sexes. This was seen as a way of rising above the prison of the flesh.” 

The idea that the left side was attired as male and the right attired as female made me think of the two hemispheres of our brain. Perhaps the initial division was not separating two physical bodies into the two sexes but that our brains were divided into the left/right and that our goal isn't to become androgynous but to find our way to joining our two halves of our individual selves to "become one" once again.




​


----------



## conductor (Nov 24, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Is there a Sun Tzu equivalent on spiritual warfare other than Bhagavad Gita - Wikipedia? Some rules of engagement would be nice. Though common sense is a good start these days...



You can try Inelia Benz. Self Empowerment | Personal Transformation | Release Negative Energy | Raise Your Vibration
I have followed her work for years. She is clear and gives practical tools and advice. Her manner is gentle and on first blush some will dismiss her. Sun Tzu "When you are strong appear weak". I recommend her Fear Processing Exercise to release fear.
https://ineliabenz.com/self-empowerment-resources/fear-processing-exercise-transcript/Rules of Engagement is below. Yes, it costs money. I don't believe that healers and spiritual teachers should be poor.
https://ineliabenz.com/living-on-earth-tools/create-your-own-reality-rules-of-engagement/


----------



## Safranek (Nov 24, 2020)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> What a bunch of gibberish. It was this type of low quality, schizophrenic garbage content which made Korben Dallas quit. I'm sure of it.



Well, well, well. Who do we have here?

*Sanctus* the* inquisitor*. Welcome to the thread.

I'm not even going to guess whether you actually took the time to read the whole thread because I'd bet on the fact that you didn't.

'_What a bunch of gibberish_.', you say. Not even *some*, but a *bunch*. Why not just say *all*? Sounds more condemning.

I don't know why, but I picture you in a black robe with a bible in one hand and  a cross in the other, must just be my wild imagination. Or maybe its because yours is precisely the method inquisitors used to try and put a stop to anything that didn't agree with their beliefs.

Did they try to present a constructive argument? No. Did you? No. So it fits.
Did they try to censor what they didn't agree with? Yes. Did you? Yes. Ditto.

'_It was this type of low quality, schizophrenic garbage content which made Korben Dallas quit. I'm sure of it_.'
Allow me to try and get a *meaning* for that sentence since you did not go much out of your way do *define* it;

This *type* (I guess in your vocabulary *type* = anything* I* don't like)
of *low quality*, (you've inspired me to check out the quality of *your content* for an example of *high quality* excellence)
*schizophrenic* (okay, so you're also a psychiatrist and you've carefully considered this diagnosis. So its *Dr. Sanctus* the inquisitor.)
*garbage content* (I guess in your vocabulary *garbage* - anything that doesn't fit *my* accepted beliefs)
*which made Korben Dallas quit.* (So you've either been in touch with KD and he told you this or you just put 2 and 2 together from the KD_1.0 comment and came up with 7. My guess is the latter.)
*I'm sure of it*. (Well if *you* are sure then it *must* be true.)



Sanctus Martinus said:


> 'To the staffs, if you allow unsorted messes like this thread, you might have as well allowed the thread "The number 88 and Trump" or what ever it was called to stay open.'



That's right, the *obvious next step* is to *instruct the staff *on what they should do a*ccording to your firmly founded and well debated principles*. After all, you don't want all their hard work to go to waste by allowing such '*unsorted messes*' (what some of us consider researched content) to stay on the forum when they have *your* help in making that *judgement call* based on your* well-researched* and absolutely *non-biased *opinion, right?

Okay now it all makes sense. Its obvious your assessment has been carefully conducted and considered, the conclusion is crystal clear and there's nothing left for the staff to do other than delete the whole thread. Problem solved. Now we can go back to the non-biased, open and free forum that will make KD proud thanks to your intervention.

-----------------------------

Okay, jokes aside, if you don't like a thread there is the ignore button. Use it. Don't make negative, condescending posts into others' threads that don't sync with your beliefs because that *IS* *FUTILE*.


----------



## Tetrahedra (Nov 25, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Sanctus Martinus said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of gibberish. It was this type of low quality, schizophrenic garbage content which made Korben Dallas quit. I'm sure of it.
> ...



No problem, I won't pollute this forum any longer with low quality jibberish. 
Those complaining about lack of quality surely do a better job.

"Happy Uncovering & Decoding of Deceptions"


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 25, 2020)

Tetrahedra said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Sanctus Martinus said:
> ...



One thing that would already help is formatting.. putting quotes inside quote tags, centering images, making clear what you wrote yourself and whats from others, this is also helpful for organizing one's own thought process.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 25, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Magnetic said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to Tetrahedron's first post, we don't have to rely completely on historians and fake narratives in books etc but have the natural world, and science(but not the fake physics of particles, NASA, theoretical physics, Darwinism, Global Warming, Kepler, etc).  For instance I can show that my town was covered with hills of clay, rocks and sand and was partially dug out with no written historical help.  Proceeding from the verifyable and the physical where we have no mental abstractions between us and our senses gives a rock of understanding and truth to stand on and branch out.  Increasing our scrutiny of our environment allows us to perceive anomalies that were previously not seen like transgendered elites.  Much of the work on Tartaria was to recognize buildings, roads, canals, bridges, sculptures, etc for what they really were'and putting them into context.  No historians needed.  Yes there is a level of fakery in events, personages, historical narratives, etc that almost seem like a magic casting of a spell to prevent discernment but the deceivers weakness is to repeat the same patterns over and over again as in a cookbook.  The media casts a powerful spell over all thought processes of the mass of humanity and is constantly casting mind viruses into the psyche of billions.  It's a miracle of sorts that people like Stolen History buffs are able to break the conditioning of these malevolent dark forces.  I salute your curiosity and intellect.
> ...


Hi, Magnetic

I often read about how we enslaved through the use of language and listen to a few people but this podcast below is probably the best explanation of these thing i have come across yet and goes much deeper than your run of the mill Jordan Maxwell stuff


_View: https://youtu.be/_j3zr6SrzD8_


And this is a link to the chapter of the book spoken about in this vid, makes for a very interesting reading/listening.

https://www.wattpad.com/822333239-spirit-whirled-the-blackest-of-all-magick-the/page/11


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 25, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Well, how to reply to the OP and the pursuing comments in congruent way. I'll attempt it.
> 
> I'll start with a thank your for the work put in by Tetrahedra to compile this summary and conclusion he dared to offer. He not only stated the 'most likely' facts but also put the *pieces* together in a congruent way to include the key elements of what 'most likely' was behind what 'went down' and 'is going down'.
> 
> ...


Please can you make a thread on the transgender bias of the ruling classes? Thankyou


----------



## Tetrahedra (Dec 3, 2020)

This is an excellent video, Aether from Marcia Ramalho with explanations about the previous civilisation, how energy was being harvested with aether/water & used in our not so distant past, about remaining old buildings, star cities, teleportation devices ... the destruction, hiding & manipulations by the parasites, the invaders that came from other land.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI8FIpDpNg8&feature=emb_logo_


----------



## Oracle (Dec 4, 2020)

Tetrahedra said:


> For me they are either *invented characters*, that never existed, just served the purpose to bring in knowledge, establish a fake anterior timeline, justify power,  etc
> 
> or they are* actors*, playing a scripted role. ALL of them on world stage, but also on smaller stages, and they are mocking us beyond imagination. Since this Season started.
> 
> ...


I find this hilarious how your op went from historical characters to TG but thank you for starting this thread as it has brought forth a great selection of esoteric and enlightened and enlightening comments such as kept me lurking on SH1 for almost 2 years.


Tetrahedra said:


> I have been thinking too of cyclical resets


ok, some synchronocity here for me. Today I was thinking about the terms used for periods of history,REformation,REnaissance, REVOLVEution etc (I've forgotten the other major RE one I was thinking about) and now REset. I was wondering could we judge the exact times of all the various resets by the dates these terms were used to define periods. (Yes I know reformation was about religion but you get the idea).
Also I moved on to considering the Ouroboros and how it symbolizes exactly cyclic reset (represented by a reptile no less ).
I never had thought of it before in the way of short periods of time like 3 or 4 centuries,or as relating specificaly to recycled ages of mankind now I feel like I'm close to some understanding, just got to let it linger subconsciously for a while, see what illumination might arise from Jung's Pool.


----------



## Tetrahedra (Dec 5, 2020)

REnaissance = REbirth (phoenix, reborn as christ, mysonic doctrine)
REvolvere = backwards roll
RE = getting back
REset  RA SET Ra = Sun, Set = Cyclone. Deities are personifications of electrical processes, components, ...
The Great Reset & Build Back Better (to serve them, not us)

There might well be a mechanism that discharges after a certain period of time. Phase. When the charge store is full to prevent overload & the collapsing of this realm. Might our energy (loosh) be harvested & collected in order to charge EM weapons ?

Those former civilizations & their demise may have been completely invented and there wasn’t but ONE destruction of a perfect running Paradise realm. Quite recently, not ages ago. Invented events to stretch timeline, justifiy authority & power etc
Btw the Tower of Babel, if it was ever real ... what are the odds, the Colisseum in Rome are the remains therefrom instead of the offical version?

Google maps Aerial View from "Tower of Babel"  ... a SQUARE ?? Really ??? 
There used to be a pyramid, pyramids were power plants & part of an extended geometrical energy grid.


Some questions I ponder about for some time yet:  Where are we ? Who are we ? and why the heck are we here ?

*Where ?* This realm is not what official science states. Instead it’s a mag(net)ic realm. Electromagnetic realm & we are electromagnetic beings, perfect (ok, sometimes not so perfectly functioning) bio-computers*.  *But I suspect our original template (DNA = source code) has been altered.

*Everything is interconnected through energy waves* (aether, air, water). That's why it is possible to FEEL the lies. Those frequencies are slightly off. Truth RESONATES in a special manner. Although the perfection of the former PHASE (Golden Age/Paradise) has been destroyed, altered.

What is being taught officially is meant to mislead us. Either we r being SOLD retrofitted “ancient” Technologies (but now for profit of parasitic authorities, EL-ites) or we are being fed scientific fairy tales. Science is as fake as HIStory.

What we see on public stages is just distraction, mocking and underTAINment . Guide the mind of the masses. It’s a prison for our minds. Keep thoughts in a box, cavity. We have to break free from ALL of their indoctrinations and start investigating for ourselves. I am sure, we do exactly know how everything works, deep inside us. We have to remember or become aware of it again. And that is what the AC-Thors have to prevent @ all costs. All the fear mongering, staged events, daily soap operas by poly tiques, etc … trigger emotions = energy in motion.  We are much more powerful than they want us to believe we are, by focusing our thoughts = energies.

Further questions that arise:

*Why did the destruction happen?* Steal the Tech, destroy "heaven" & create a slavery plantation aka "hell". Suck off our life force on several levels. Batteries & Slaves. Keep us imprisoned in this realm through reincarnation, religious fairy tale traps about heaven & hell, god & devil, karma, …

*Where did they come from ?* Maybe from behind the ice wall, maybe from unknown land inside the wall (the wall … lol, but I suspect that wall to be our “physical” Prison wall, the electromagnetically shielded, guarded “fence”).
We are allowed to move within a restricted area, all trajectories of planes & ships are CONtrolled, we are all in confinement, since the Fall of the old Empire, not that long ago.

*Who is they ?* Those we can see on stages are imposters, actors. IMO not even real humans, looks same from outside, but different inside. Different DNA. Mind-controlled bots. Not able to process any info that has not been allowed to be processessed. EL-ites do not think for themselves, just follow orders, IMO thoughts are induced. And yes ... mostly gender inverted. For me that's just a further sign that literally everything is theater. Nothing sirius ;-) .

*Who is their Master ?* Now that’s probably merely ONE single being, playing *all of the roles of gods & godesses *for its minions, the EL-ites. It uses Advanced Technology, biometric Tech that works with consciousness, so noone else can use it. This being is a hermaphrodite & can procreate out of itself. It’s being worshipped by all of the TG actors, by mimicking both genders, resp by creating artificially a hermaphroditic body. 

The (w)holY bloodline, the Chosen Ones, the CONtrollers, prisoner guards. El-ites, little gods = their roles. Create envy for their alleged luxourious life, they seem to have it all, all the luck, all the money, all the chicks & fun  ... but it's just the illusion they sell to us to create emotions. The stories about sexidols having had XXX with hundreds if not thousands of women .. and the sexidol IS a biological woman .. that's mocking @ its finest.

Only few people are born real hermaphrodites, with 3 sex chromosomes, from those few again only few really are able to procreate out of themselves. Mostly one of the genders does not fully develop or is/was even being removed soon after birth.  

There could well have been a former genetic reengineering and our natural hermaphroditic bodies were splitted into male & female versions. There is quite some “greek” or “roman” art depicting hermas. Some were also altered.



*How can we get rid of them again ?* Good question, but first real humans have to become aware of the fake humans & the scripted roles the “authorities” et al really play in this weird world. We could call them Satanists. Satan in Hebrew means Opposite or Opponent. They are living the opposite of everything which is normal, nourishing & associated with positive, well doing and their goal is to bend the minds of real humans to CONvince them to follow them on their opposite (satanic) path. Mental Illness = new normal. They are spiritless vessels.
How many real souls r really here ? My guess, not that much, THEY r the majority.

*Why did we not expect an invasion & destruction of Paradise ?* Again, good question.  
Maybe this was a special place? Maybe it was not expected to ever happen, as it would not have been necessary. If everyone has everywhere all possibilities, abilities to create & everything is perfect, there would be no need for an invasion of other places.

Was this a special place ? Regarding the info about Berlin Zoo in the Aether Video, so many species living there, trees are numbered… this could indeed have been a "Living Library" with many species, animals, plants, etc

If this place was special … so were the beings living here.

Now ... is the purpose to find out everything here is but illusions, a prison for our minds & thus we r able to leave this trap, as we no longer fall for illusions ?
... or do we have to get rid of the Imposters & recreate our Paradise here ?


----------



## Tetrahedra (Dec 7, 2020)

Here is an example of how our past was erased, gorgeous buildings vanishing just like that.

Someone posted this foto on twitter with the comment that he was not convinced, that this was not a real foto.





This IS a real foto, very old.

(fotoforensic site with tools to play with :  Forensically, free online photo forensics tools )

Tried with inverting colors & enhancing contrast to find out more



The shape of the base was that of a cross.

Then did a reverse image search and was able to find a second foto, taken some seonds later or earlier.





With a fake official historical explication on the site in vietamnese.

Built for the World Fair in Chicago in 1893, a height of 457 m & supposedly place for 100 000 people in the round "theater" in front of the Obelisk.

https://www.ashui.com/mag/chuyenmuc...ien-truc-doc-dao-chua-tung-duoc-xay-dung.html




No info can be found about Désiré Despadrelle, builder, although he shall have received a* gold medal *in Paris 1900 for the construction of this unsurpassed conception of architectural grandeur.




http://museum.mit.edu/150/114
The relaled info pages do no longer work.
At least here it was still built, although AFTER the world fair.

Another site I could find, just declares ... The beacon of Progress: A skyscraper that never was





http://mysteriouschicago.com/the-beacon-of-progess-a-skyscraper-that-never-was/
So a huge Old Empire energy generating complex just disappeared like that.

So Chicago, where was it ? the construction site was NOT Jackson Park as written on the vietnamese site.
The base of the Obelisk had a cross form and that matches 100% where today Chicago Airport is.



As can be seen, there is a river flowing behind & there are houses on the hill.





So they have erased this 457 m tall Building, never existed, instead promoting Chrysler building (391 m)  & Empire State Building (Roof 381 m Tip: 443.2 m) as being the tallest buildings until 1970!  

I am sure there were many other huge Obelisks like this one. They were energy generating structures, part of a net covering all of the plane.

Look at the fog around the tower. Electronic fog. Electromagetic fog, EM vortices are dougnutshaped.

Such fog can be generated by Van de Graaff Generators .... 
Van de Graff is a fake invented character or actor to bring this stolen knowledge back, retrofitted.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 7, 2020)

A  few questions.
Why are these ancient energy generators of such varied design?
If they were constructed in a one connected world they would all be similar as they are today would they not?
How did the power, presumably electricity, get transferred to the end use machine or device?


----------



## Tetrahedra (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't think they are such varied design. Always Obelisks, Domes, Spires, Circles, geometric shapes (platonic), and Water being part of the grid everywhere. Water /Aether technology. The buildings/structures had to be that tall as they gather EM waves & lead the electric currents to certain points, therefore the ornaments, local differences, but often same symbols.

IMO, the past civilisation did not write like we do & they did 100% not think the way we do nowadays.

The contemporary Life-Style with invented religions, fake HISory, fake science, fake emanzipation (those women were dudes!), the magic money system, Governments, Poly Tiques, etc, etc, etc .... all has been implemented by the Invaders, that destroyed our former civilization. Not that long ago, in the 1800's.  

This video will explain much & help connect dots


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI8FIpDpNg8_


----------



## Safranek (Dec 7, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how to reply to the OP and the pursuing comments in congruent way. I'll attempt it.
> ...



I'd love to do a thread on that subject as I've watched all of Mark's (MrE, Transpocalypse Now, Slave New World and now Dopple Truth Videos) content. I don't quite agree with his biblical perspective but he deserves much credit for the amount of info he pioneered.

Unfortunately, I don't have the time to submerge deeply enough into that subject to do justice to a thread like that. I"d have to find and re-watch some of his videos as they contain the best research I've come across regarding this topic, then research and compile a lot of info to introduce a thread like that and do it justice.

I suggest for anyone who is interested and has the time on their hands to do this to start with Mark's videos , especially his latest Slave New World videos. Some of his previous channel Transpocalypse Now is where he started to go into the historical/religious aspect of this subject. You'll know by the first few minutes of the video as he introduces the subject. In some cases the title will reflect it.

Of course there are many sources available on the web by searching old texts with the right key words.

Here's an example that makes you aware of just how far back this practice goes;'


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/tlTH5AMZUDYG/_


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 7, 2020)

Safranek said:


> 6079SmithW said:
> 
> 
> > Safranek said:
> ...



It's coming,

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-44-self-identifies-woman-19-years-force.html


----------



## veeall (Dec 8, 2020)

I've noticed in tv-series they do mixups like, for example, depicting a lesbian couple with a real woman and man-to-female-transvestite as her lesbian partner.

Sometimes transgenders are so obvious i'm not sure they themselves even hide it, like in 'the Umbrella Academy' the violin 'girl'.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 8, 2020)

6079SmithW said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Well, how to reply to the OP and the pursuing comments in congruent way. I'll attempt it.
> ...



While trying to find some content regarding this bias of the ruling classes, I came upon this video which I consider a *very important one. *I consider it a *must watch* and I think many will agree as it gives a sneak peak at a certain scary aspect of the globalist agenda.

Here the Noahide laws are inspected and unraveled. I'm putting it here because its obviously a part of the puzzle where the TG bias originates from and also what it's impact might be at present and in our very near future. This video also belongs in the Klaus Schwab thread as it is closely related to that agenda.

*The Noahide World Order by TN (MrE)


View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/C9Gbrz59BW1A/*


So what do y'all think? Is it surprising that his channel was deleted 3 times?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 8, 2020)

I wonder how many artifacts are real or "creations".

https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2009/may/07/nefertiti-bust-berlin-egypt-authenticity



*According to a Swiss art historian, the bust is less than 100 years old. Henri Stierlin has said the stunning work that will later this year be the showpiece of the city's reborn Neues Museum was created by an artist commissioned by Ludwig Borchardt, the German archaeologist credited with digging Nefertiti out of the sands of the ancient settlement of Amarna, 90 miles south of Cairo, in 1912.*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
The bust of Egyptian Queen Nefertiti, considered to be the Mona Lisa of the ancient world, may be a fake, according to two art experts.

Swiss historian Henri Stierlin, author of several books on Egypt and the Middle East, claims in his new work, _Le Buste de Nefertiti – une Imposture de l'Egyptologie? (The Bust of Nefertiti – an Egyptology Fraud?)_ that the treasure, until now believed to be 3,300 years old, could be a 1912 copy.

He suggests it was made by an artist named Gerardt Marks on the orders of German archeologist Ludwig Borchardt, who is credited with digging it out of the banks of the Nile south of Cairo in 1912.

"It seems increasingly improbable that the bust is an original," Stierlin, who has been working on the subject for 25 years, told Agence France-Press.

He said Borchardt had hoped to produce a new likeness of the 18th-dynasty Egyptian queen wearing a necklace he knew she had owned, and at the same time carry out a colour test with ancient pigments found at the archeological site.

But Stierlin said a German prince admired the copy as an original, and Borchardt didn't want to make his guest look stupid.

Recent radiological tests seemed to have proven that the bust was more than 3,000 years old. They also uncovered a hidden face carved into the statue's limestone core.

But Stierlin has argued that while is it possible to carbon-date pigments, it is impossible to accurately date the bust because it is made of stone covered in plaster.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cckwn7jN3Ms_


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 8, 2020)

conductor said:


> Over the last several years, every aspect of the mainstream narrative has been deconstructed. There are so many resources that are easy to access and understand. There are several big topics (covered here), some of which can be readily verified and tested by each individual. The effect is that agreement as to what happened and is happening in this realm, is being removed. Much less energy put into solidifying the main stream version of reality.
> 
> This realm is organized around agreement and co-creation. Maybe not always, but it is now. As many more players decide not to agree with the current and past system, history itself breaks down. Retro causality. Instead of looking at time as linear, we can look at everything as the ever present now. Reality/universe is created and destroyed billions of times a second (I’m not saying this actually happens…but it might).This process takes into account the co-created beliefs of all players. Programming is so important so that most people are sub-consciously agreeing/creating with the mainstream. As fewer people agree with the mainstream, it falls apart faster. We are seeing this now, especially with history. The energy of a passively creating sheep is not nearly as powerful as the energy of an awakened individual who creates passionately.
> 
> ...


This, I think hits the nail on the proverbial head. Arguing over ideas we cannot confirm one way or another until new evidence arises can be exhausting. In this community there is a learning curve that we must have patience with. Some are new to the idea that we have been deceived as to everything we have been taught to believe, while others have been on this page for a very long time. This forum has been a breath of fresh air for me, personally, since its intent embraces the idea of questioning EVERYTHING, even though it is understood that while we may see where we have been deceived, we may not have the truth to replace the lie with, so a void remains. 

We are broaching a new age that seeks the truth like never before in our remembered history. If we can take on an 'agree to disagree' mindset while continuing to dig and search for clues to help us better define the collective reality we decode together, we can also learn the value of seeing ourselves in one another, understanding the gaps we once had that kept us from knowledge. We can all agree that we have been deceived. So now, what is more important, getting to the bottom of what has been stolen and hidden from us, or moving forward, forming new alliances with like minds who realize that the narrative we've been indoctrinated with our entire lives is no longer valid?

This is a very individualistic journey for each one of us. But there comes a point where we long to share our findings with those that can handle it, process it, analyze it, agree and/or disagree with it. In many cases, we find ourselves at square one, and that is a great place to begin with new friends. Now that we can agree that we've been deceived in countless categories of history and knowledge, let us rejoice that they can no longer do so! Let us approach these many topics and discuss them respectfully, with an open mind, a clean slate. And where there are disagreements on whether we live on a flat/concave plain or a spinning ball or whether My Cousin Vinny is a dude or a chick in real life, the point is we are stepping out of the old paradigm in all that we do, not giving it energy and vitality to continue to mislead and subvert us. Now we are clicking elbows with table top scholars and self made analysts and engineers, those who have learned how to think for themselves, to decode the arcane and bring a fresh perspective to the altar of knowledge. These former lone wolves are now collaborating collectively like never before. This must make the controllers and manipulators very uncomfortable, which is why they spend trillions creating a fake narrative to keep us off topic, inserting candy coated BS into every truthful discovery we make with the intent of getting us to endlessly disagree. Their tactic is as simple as it gets: divide and conquer. 

Unity is the antidote.


----------



## veeall (Dec 9, 2020)

We had unity in soviet union, it was called collectivism. I'd suggest everybody to accept there are no 'we'. Everyone is personally accountable to the God. Down with man-made unity!

Every revolution is started by TPB, every revolution can be captured by TPB - there will be now change on the top of the hierarchy until the true God brings it forth. God of this world is an adversary (satana) to true God.

It's an upsidedown pyramid of hijacked authority, the lowest one of all the creatures, the banished one, the originator of the revolution against the Holy One, turning all creation against Him, as at the crucifixion. Maybe once hoping to make a full revolution to dethrone the Creator himself, now after Jesus it is just an attempt to maximize the amount of casualties.

Jesus answered. "For this reason I was born and have come into the world, to testify to the truth. Everyone who belongs to the truth listens to My voice.”
"What is truth?" Pilate asked. --- and left

What is truth? is a capitulating rhetorical question of a modern man, there's no coming out of this condition of overwhelming ambivalence without personally accepting the Christs person according has the Bible depicts Him, but not by participating in dead religious ceremonies or rituals, but by living personal interaction during prayer, even if just in ones own mind.

Every truther should personally harmonize with the Person who once demolished this ancient mystical/magical caste-system, forcing it into hiding. Materialism is an ideology forged to bring about the comeback of this system as it devalues the victory of Jesus once accomplished over it, as, if there never were the power of occult - but just superstition, there also were no Christs victory - but just superstition.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 9, 2020)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> conductor said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last several years, every aspect of the mainstream narrative has been deconstructed. There are so many resources that are easy to access and understand. There are several big topics (covered here), some of which can be readily verified and tested by each individual. The effect is that agreement as to what happened and is happening in this realm, is being removed. Much less energy put into solidifying the main stream version of reality.
> ...



We are in a point, at civilization level, such as matrix veil is vanishing. This will -whatever if you want or not- force people in two factions. People who wants the true (even if the true is hard), and people who doesn't want the true and prefer to believe in lies they know are lies because of fear or living conformtably (what's not going to be possible).

You can see that even in this forum, not by coincidence was shut down (shills controlling info).

Reality is built on truth. People who lives covering his eyes, they will not pass the test on the oncoming events.


----------



## emperornorton (Dec 9, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Here the Noahide laws are inspected and unraveled. I'm putting it here because its obviously a part of the puzzle where the TG bias originates from and also what it's impact might be at present and in our very near future. This video also belongs in the Klaus Schwab thread as it is closely related to that agenda.



Remember, The Sanhedrin was reconvened last year for the first time since 1806 to hold a conference heralding the creation of the "70 Noahide Nations" organization, which, according to its promoters, will ultimately replace the UN. From the organization's Facebook page:
​”On September 25, the 5,780th anniversary of the day on which Jewish tradition holds the world was created, the Sanhedrin is holding a conference for the emerging Organization of 70 Nations. The conference will culminate in an animal sacrifice made by representatives of the nations on the Mount of Olives in which they will renew the covenant made by Noah upon leaving the Ark.”​​”The conference will begin on Wednesday evening, September 25, the 25th day of the Hebrew month of Elul at the Jerusalem Gate Hotel and continue until Friday, September 27. Lectures and discussions will focus on *the Noahide obligations incumbent upon all of mankind*. Also discussed will be the universal economic, cultural, educational that should be the focus of such an organization. A major focus will also be the establishment of an international court based on Bible principles.”​​

​In fact, the goal of imposing the Noahide agenda on the UN started earlier. The _One People One World_ conference held at UN headquarters in 2013 devoted itself to "Uniting the United Nations with Seven Noahide Laws" (_below left_). In the US, Noahide Law was given official recognition by Congress in 1991 (Public Law 102-14, _below right_).​​

​The following images will give you a glimpse of what Noahide Laws would entail in practice:​​



​Returning to our topic, it's my belief that aside from its occult significance there is a more prosaic purpose to the transgender phenomenon. It is one blade of a Hegelian scissors−the other is Noahide Law−which together work to coerce consent to enslavement. Thus degeneracy is amplified to the point of social ruination...​


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pilate's Stone as a fake.

https://jefdemolder.blogspot.com/2018/10/the-pilate-stone-is-fake.html



_The Pilate Stone was "discovered" at the archeological site of Caesarea Maritima in 1961. It is a damaged block of carved limestone of 82 x 65 cm, with a partial intact inscription. The inscription reads as follows (conjectural letters in brackets).

[DIS AUGUSTI]S TIBERIEUM
[...PONTI]US PILATUS
[...PRAEF]ECTUS IUDA[EA]E
[...FECIT D]E[DICAVIT]

Or in translation:

To the Divine Augusti [this] Tiberieum
...Pontius Pilate
...prefect of Judea
...has dedicated [this]

Rapidly the stone has been acknowledged as an important and authentic archeological find of the first century, mentioning Pontius Pilate, Roman procurator of Judaea from 26 to 36 AD, and the one who condemned Jesus to be crucified.

But from my previous posts on the way Pilate appears in the gospel of Mark and in the Bellum Judaicum, it has become clear that Pontius Pilatus is a literary creation. So the Pilate Stone is fake.

Of course the stone has been damaged, otherwise this found would be too incredible, but the makers have taken care of the presence of all necessary elements. And they have well read "Flavius Josephus".
- Tiberius. We saw that, according to the Bellum Judaicum, Pilate was sent to Judaea by Tiberius. He owed his nomination to Tiberius, and he wanted to give something back, by dedicating a temple to Tiberius. At the same time, it is made clear that the meant Pontius Pilate is the one sent by Tiberius.
- Pilatus. Of course the name had to be readable enough and identifiable without any doubt. 
- In the Bellum Judaicum Pilatus is called epitropos in Greek, which is procurator in Latin. This is a bit problematic. Usually, a protropos/procurator is a manager of financial affairs. But in the "sources" Pilate is acting as a kind of governor, even if Palestine was part of the Syria province. So the makers of the stone have preferred the title "praefectus".
- The stone has been found in Caesarea Maritima. In my post on the first story about Pilate we have seen that Pilate was residing in Caesarea Maritima. 

The Pilate stone is currently located at the Israel Museum in Jerusalem. A replica can be seen in Caesarea Maritima. The stone was "discovered" in June 1961 by a team of Italian archaeologists led by Antonio Frova, while excavating in the area of the theatre of Caesarea. From 1959 to 1962 Antonio Frova (1914-2007) was the director of the Italian Archaeological Mission at Caeasarea. As far as I know, the name of Antonio Frova is not connected to falsifications. But the first article on the stone was published by Jerry Vardaman, A New Inscription Which Mentions Pilate as Prefect, Journal of Biblical Literature 81(1962)70-71. And Jerry Vardaman has been accused of falsifications (follow the search term "Nazarethgate").

The book of Ann Wroe, Pilate: The Biography of an Invented Man, first published in 1999, is misleading. For her, Pilate is a real historical person, with inventions around, even if she admits that is fairly miraculous that the stone should have survived at all. Until now I have not met any colleagues saying that the Pilate Stone is fake. The difficulty is that first you have to state that Pontius Pilatus himself is a fictive figure.

In many books and on many websites people are writing with proud and conviction that the Pilate Stone forms an archeological proof of essential circumstances mentioned by the New Testament, and that the name of Pilate "is set in stone". It is such a shame that all this people, and in fact the whole Jewish and Christian community, has been deceived by indifferent cheaters who want to maintain at all price the materialistic interpretation of the New Testament._

In my opinion Pontius Pilates is a fictional character to accomodate some facts.
In reality (following my own research and Fomenko's thesis), is a derivation from "Pillar of Pontus".



In ROME (Czargrad) CONSTANTINOPLE. 12th century (probably in the east side from Bosphorus, or Asia, Yorus-Iorus Castle)

PILLAR in front of the Pontus (Pontus Pillatus).

http://www.kubarev.ru/en/content/366.htm
Yoros Castle (Istanbul-Constantinople), is very similar to another clue in Jesus Christ character (from A.Dumas novel Count of Monte Cristo).
The If castle (Marseille). Yoros-Hieros- Ieroshalem.

 

Edmund Dantes "resurrected" at 33 y.o.


Cleansing the temple, source of the communist's RIGHT HAND (Maccabees)



Socialists uses left hand.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 22, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > But ideally, in a healthy state, the female principle protects, heals and nurtures, and offers a foundation for the male principle to seek, build, discover.
> ...



I watched a video yesterday regarding the medical background to today's Transgender push. For those interested in the medical background on this subject, this is an eye-opening video that puts many things in place.

Summary:

"At the Teens4Truth Conference, Ft. Worth, TX, Nov. 18, 2017. A physician who was in the Johns Hopkins Univ. Hospital group where "transgender medicine" was developed describes the lies, bad medicine, and fraud behind that movement. Quentin Van Meter, MD, FCP is a pediatric endocrinologist. He is a Fellow of the American College of Pediatricians and the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists."

*The terrible fraud of 'transgender medicine'*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mtQ1geeD_c&list=PLHu6QzQRo5mDLvX24pF3dpcTNTrJMP9_c&index=5_


As we don't have a specific thread for this topic, however it was discussed at some length in this mixed thread, I chose to post it here as its a continuation of one of its subjects.


----------

